# Songs that remind you of social anxiety.



## Zurlfugen

H


----------



## BrokenDreams

*"Boulevard Of Broken Dreams" *
*by Green Day

*I walk a lonely road
The only one that I have ever known
Don't know where it goes
But it's home to me and I walk alone

I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of Broken Dreams
Where the city sleeps
and I'm the only one and I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk a...

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then I walk alone

Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Aaah-ah,
Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah

I'm walking down the line
That divides me somewhere in my mind
On the border line
Of the edge and where I walk alone

Read between the lines
What's ****ed up and everything's alright
Check my vital signs
To know I'm still alive and I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk a...

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then I walk alone

Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Aaah-ah
Ah-ah, Ah-ah

I walk alone
I walk a...

I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of Broken Dreams
Where the city sleeps
And I'm the only one and I walk a...

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then I walk alone...


----------



## adsf321dsa

Down - Stone the Crow
A bout of deep depression,
can't seem to move it forward.
my lying eyes lie awake,
I'm not sure what I am after.
I've never died before.
can't live what happened yesterday.
I've never stoned the crow.

Flip through endless stories
A life of hand-written pain
No one to share the hurt
that's mine, mine, mine
I've never died before.
can't live what happened yesterday.
I should've stoned the crow.

Same old say,
same old day,
no matter how I try,
no matter what I say,
I'm blamed, I'm shamed,
I'm judged unfairly.
so now I've died before.
It feels as bad as yesterday.
I never stoned the crow.
you, too, have died before.
I thought it sown as yesterday.
I never stoned the crow. 


Alice in Chains - Shame in You
When I wakin, and I'm achin', time for sleepin, yeah
When I'm sayin time to go and, I've been hurtin, yeah
When I'm layin, I'm still tryin, concentrating on dyin', yeah

You're right as rain, but you're all to blame
Agreed my crime's the same
My sins I'll claim, give you back shed pain
Go find a place for own shame
So you can deal with this thing unreal
No one made you feel any hurt, yeah

Body's movin, only provin, no one needs to move
Still believin, yet mistaken, all God's children, yeah
And I must say, I was stupid, selfishly she consumed, yeah

And you must change patterns all we trained
Or n'er regain peace you seek
Now you hear me, for the things I see
Yeah, I believe in inner peace, yeah

Throw out, blow up, hold in
Show fine, no signs, grow blind


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

BrokenDreams said:


> *"Boulevard Of Broken Dreams" *
> by Green Day


_*Ooh, that's a good one. I'll go with that one.*_


----------



## nothing to fear

slint - don, aman

oh man epic song


----------



## MeganC

Pink Floyd- Cymbeline, Dogs, Nobody Home
Bob Dylan- Ballad of a Thin Man
John Lennon- Working Class Hero
Mad Season- Wake Up
The Rolling Stones- Sister Morphine


----------



## bezoomny

Whenever I have that "nobody understands me!!!" feeling, I just play "If Winter Ends" on loop.

Bright Eyes - "If Winter Ends"

_I dreamed of a fever 
One that would cure me of this cold, winter set heart
With heat to melt these frozen tears 
Burned with reasons as to carry on 
Into these twisted months I plunge without a light to follow
But I swear that I would follow anything 
Just get me out of here
But you get six months to adapt
And you get two more to leave town
In the event that you do adapt 
We still might not want you around
But I fell for the promise of a life with a purpose
But I know that that's impossible now
And so I drink to stay warm
And to kill selected memories
Because I just can't think anymore about that or about her tonight
I give myself three days to feel better
Or I swear I'll drive right off a f*cking cliff
Because if I can't learn to make myself feel better 
Then how can I expect anyone else to give a sh*t?
And I scream for the sunlight or a car to take me anywhere
Just get me past this dead and eternal snow
Because I swear that I am dying, slowly, but it's happening
And if the perfect spring is waiting somewhere
Just take me there and lie to me and say it's going to be all right
It's going to be all right, yeah, you worry too much, kid 
It's going to be all right..._


----------



## StrangeSpirit

I can think of lots of disturbingly dark and depressing songs, but I thought I would post something more mainstream.

Projet Orange: Tell All Your Friends





I don't know about the song, but this video used to be on tv a few years ago and it always made me think about fighting anxiety.


----------



## bezoomny

Blur - "Coffee and TV"

_Do you feel like a chain store?
Practically floored
One of many zeros
Kicked around bored
Your ears are full but you're empty
Holding out your heart
To people who never really
Care how you are

So give me coffee and TV
History
I've seen so much I'm going blind
And I'm brain dead virtually
Sociability
Is hard enough for me
Take me away from this big bad world
And agree to marry me
So we can start over again

Do you go to the country?
It isn't very far
There's people there who'll hurt you
'Cos of who you are
Your ears are full of their language
There's wisdom there, you're sure
Till the words start slurring
And you can't find the door

So give me coffee and TV
History
I've seen so much I'm going blind
And I'm brain dead virtually
Sociability
Is hard enough for me
Take me away from this big bad world
And agree to marry me
So we can start over again

Oh, we could start over again..._


----------



## Toad Licker

Jade Ell - Make-Believe

verse 1
when I was a little girl
nobody could touch me
when I was a little girl
I was safe
living in Utopia with imaginary friends
could tell them anything
I was safe
but now I see
life is not a fantasy no more
who's gonna save me now
who's gonna save me

chorus:
make-believe, I was young, I was scared
I was living in a world within

verse 2
when I was a little girl I used to hide away
so nobody could find me
I was safe
but here I fail - 'cause life is not a fairytale no more
who's gonna save me now
who's gonna save me

chorus:
make-believe, I was young, I was scared
I was living in a world within

cats and dogs and little mice, said the princess
welcome this is me
help me catch a little magic in my box - so I can be free

chorus:
make-believe, I was young, I was scared
I was living in a world within

cats and dogs and little mice, said the princess
welcome this is me



Brandi Carlile - Late Morning Lullaby

As soon as my eyes shut the slide show begins
Yesterday is gone now and panic sets in
With a weight upon my chest
and a ghost upon my back
And the numbing sensation of everything
I lack that leaves me
Dreaming, dreaming, dreaming,
Your real world away

Only beautiful, beautiful bright eyes, lie
Only beautiful, beautiful bright eyes cry
Late morning lullaby

The first sign of morning is gray and alarming
It's so disappointing the day has come so soon
While the rest of the world greets the day and feels new
I will push it away just like I always do, I will be
Dreaming, dreaming, dreaming,
Your real world away

Only beautiful, beautiful bright eyes, lie
Only beautiful, beautiful bright eyes cry
Late morning lullaby
Late morning lullaby

I would darken my window so I can fall asleep
While the critics frown down on the hours
I keep that leave me
Dreaming, dreaming, dreaming,
Your real world away


----------



## DepecheEyes

Smile in the Crowd by Durutti Column:

"You burnt yourself out

In that silence

I have to tell you

I ache for you still

The sound of my words

Is always so shocking

They get much louder

Each time I speak"

There's more verses but that particular one reminds me of a person with excessive shyness.


----------



## fizzywater

Unwell - Matchbox 20

All day 
Staring at the ceiling 
Making friends with shadows on my wall 
All night 
Hearing voices telling me 
That I should get some sleep 
Because tomorrow might be good for something 
Hold on 
I'm feeling like I'm headed for a 
Breakdown 
I don't know why 
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell 
I know, right now you can't tell 
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see 
A different side of me 
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired 
I know, right now you don't care 
But soon enough you're gonna think of me 
And how I used to be 
Me 
Talking to myself in public 
Dodging glances on the train 
I know 
I know they've all been talking 'bout me 
I can hear them whisper 
And it makes me think there must be something wrong 
With me 
Out of all the hours thinking 
Somehow 
I've lost my mind 
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell 
I know, right now you can't tell 
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see 
A different side of me 
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired 
I know right now you don't care 
But soon enough you're gonna think of me 
And how I used to be 
I been talking in my sleep 
Pretty soon they'll come to get me 
Yeah, they're taking me away 
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell 
I know, right now you can't tell 
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see 
A different side of me 
I'm not crazy I'm just a little impaired 
I know, right now you don't care 
But soon enough you're gonna think of me 
And how I used to be 
Hey, how I used to be 
How I used to be, yeah 
Well I'm just a little unwell 
How I used to be 
How I used to be


----------



## Bredwh

24 by Jem

Been given 24 hours
to tie up loose ends
to make amends
His eyes said it all
I started to fall
and the silence deafened
Head spinning round
no time to sit down
just wanted to
run and run and run
Be careful they say
don't wish life away,
now I've one day

And I can't believe
How I've been wasting my time

In 24 hours they'll be
laying flowers
on my life, it's over tonight
I'm not messing no I
need your blessing
and your promise to live free
please do it for me

Is there a heaven a hell
and will I come back
who can tell
Now I can see
what matters to me
it's as clear as crystal
The places I've been
the people I've seen
plans that I made
start to fade
The sun's setting gold
thought I would grow old,
it wasn't to be

And I can't believe
How I've been wasting my time

In 18 hours they'll be
laying flowers
on my life, it's over tonight
I'm not messing no I
need your blessing
and your promise to live free
please do it for me

In 13 hours they'll be
laying flowers
on my life, it's over tonight
I'm not messing no I
need your blessing
and your promise to live free
Please do it for me

I'm not alone, I sense it, I sense it
All that I said, I meant it, I meant it

And I can't believe
How much I've wasted my time

In just 8 hours they'll be
laying flowers
on my life, it's over tonight
I'm not messing no I
need your blessing
and your promise to live free
please do it for me

In just 1 hour they'll be
laying flowers
on my life, it's over tonight
I'm not messing no I
need your blessing
and your promise to live free
please do it for me


----------



## sanspants08

Stone Temple Pilots' _Dead and Bloated_:

"I am trampled on the soul of another man's shoe, guess I walked too softly."


----------



## lissette

More contemporary song.


The Ting Tings
That's Not My Name 

Four little words just to get me along
It's a difficulty and I'm biting on my tongue and I
I keep stalling, keeping me together
People around gotta find something to say now

Holding back, everyday the same
Don't wanna be a loner
Listen to me, oh no
I never say anything at all
But with nothing to consider
They forget my name (ame, ame, ame)

They call me 'hell'
They call me 'Stacey'
They call me 'her'
They call me 'Jane'
That's not my name
That's not my name
That's not my name
That's not my name

They call me 'quiet gal'
But I'm a riot
Mary, Jo, Lisa
Always the same
That's not my name
That's not my name
That's not my name
That's not my name

I miss the catch if they throw me the ball
I'm the last chick standing up against the wall
Keep up, falling, these heels they keep me boring
Getting glammed up and sitting on the fence now

So alone all the time at night
Lock myself away
Listen to me, I'm not
Although I'm dressed up, out and all with
Everything considered
They forget my name (ame, ame, ame)

They call me 'hell'
They call me 'Stacey'
They call me 'her'
They call me 'Jane'
That's not my name
That's not my name
That's not my name
That's not my name

They call me 'quiet girl'
But I'm a riot
Mary, Jo, Lisa
Always the same
That's not my name
That's not my name
That's not my name
That's not my name

Are, you, calling, me, darling? 
Are, you, calling, me, bird? 
Are, you, calling, me, darling? 
Are, you, calling, me, bird?


----------



## Halcyon Daze

I think I try to find SA relatable things in a lot of songs.

Depressing but beautiful song that reminds me the most...
*I Got Id - Pearl Jam* 
"_My lips are shaking my nails are bit off.
Been a month since I've heard myself talk.
All the advantage this life's got on me.
Picture a cup in the middle of the sea."
"And I fight back in my mind. Never lets me be right.
I got memories. I got *** so much it don't show."
"An empty shell seems so easy to crack.
Got all these questions. Don't know who I could even ask.
So I'll just lie alone and wait for the dream where I'm not ugly and you're looking at me_."

I can't listen to that one a lot. It gets me down cause I can relate it to SA too much.

just the mood of this one and lot's of other grungey stuff like Soundgarden...
*Nothing As It Seems - Pearl Jam*

*Rockin' Chair - Oasis*
"_I'm older than I wish to be_
This town holds no more for me
All my life I try to find another way
I don't care for your attitude
You bring me down I think you're rude
All my life I try to make a better day"
"_It's hard enough being alone
Sitting here by the phone_
_Waiting for my memories
To come and play_"

Quite literal,lol.
*Sitting Here in Silence on my own - Oasis*
"Sittin' in silence on my own
Wait 'til everybody's gone
And only I can see
What it means to be
Sittin' here in silence on my own"

*Why Does it Always rain on me - Travis* this could've been my theme song, in a jokey way,lol.

positve one
*Live if You Try - Mark Owen*
"I'm gonna climb inside this peaceful mind, and mind,
Shake it up, drop a bomb, tic toc, stop the clock.
I need to feel alive, reach my sides, go and go,
When there's nothing left I will find it all

Wake me up from the coma-camera of lost time,
Let a bomb break out from the routine life,
Take a gun, set your target, let bullets fly,
Open up, shoot me down, break the sky

You only live if you try
You only live if you try

We've been dropped, kicked, set-back, laughed at, body-one
Outside, inside, inside, stay alive,
We're not gonna give any time away,
But tomorrow will never be today,

If you want it, you get it, you have it, you get it,
you're not down with that,
You're bigger than that,
Here comes an afterthought back to pull you down,
Keep it up, push it back, take control,

Help me out of this console screen I'm in, smash it up,
Let me fly through the windowpane,
On the floor, I feel my legs again,
Through the floor a non-swimmer is diving in.

To the blue, sky blanket that covers you,
We are free, in time to catch the morning break (break, break, break)
When we rise as the human race,
Wind us up, pull us back, watch us go

We only live if we try
We only live if we try
I'm comin' out, I'm comin' out alive
We only live if we try
_We only live if we try

Wake the life that sleeps in you,
Wake the walls and let the light come through,
Meet me on the other side,
See the life you want through your own eyes_

You only live if you try, you only live if you try, you only live if you try..."


----------



## screwjack

SA and depression: 

Afterhours by the velvet underground

1-2-3
If you close the door, the night could last forever
Keep the sunshine out and say hello to never
All the people are dancing and they're havin such fun
I wish it could happen to me
But if you close the door, I'd never have to see the day again.

If you close the door, the night could last forever,
Leave the wineglass out and drink a toast to never
Oh, someday I know someone will look into my eyes
And say hello -- you're my very special one--
But if you close the door, I'd never have to see the day again.

Dark cloudy bars
Shiny Cadillac cars
And the people on subways and trains
Looking gray in the rain as they stand disarrayed
All the people look well in the dark
And if you close the door, the night could last forever.
Leave the sunshine out and say hello to never
All the people are dancing and they're having such fun
I wish it could happen to me
'Cause if you close the door, I'd never have to see the day again.
I'd never have to see the day again.
(once more)
I'd never have to see the day again.


----------



## Kelly

"Me" by Paula Cole:

I am not the person who is singing,
I am the silent one inside.
I am not the one who laughs at people's jokes,
I just pacify their egos.
I am not my house, my car, my songs,
They are only stops along my way.
I am like the winter; I'm a dark cold female,
With a golden ring of wisdom in my cave.

And it's me who is my enemy
Me, who beats me up
Me, who makes the monsters
Me, who strips my confidence

I am carrying my voice.
I am carrying my heart.
I am carrying my rhythm.
I am carrying my prayers.
But you can't kill my spirit, it's old and it is strong,
And like a mountain I'll go on and on.
But when my wings are folded,
The brightly colored moth blends into the dirt into the ground.

And it's me who is my enemy.
Me, who beats me up.
Me, who makes the monsters.
Me, who strips my confidence.

And it's me who's too weak -
And it's me who's too shy -
To ask for the thing I love.

And it's me who's too weak -
And it's me who's too shy -
To ask for the thing I love.

But I love, but I love, but I love...
But I love, but I love, but I love...

I am walking on a bridge,
I am over the water,
And I'm scared as hell,
But I know there's something better.
Yes, I know there's something better.
Yes, I know. Yes, I know. Yes, I know...

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Medicine Wheel

i think this song was written for this 

The Human Abstract - Procession of the Fate

You make your way but don't belong.
I swear you�re not the only one.
Is that what you've been dreaming?
There are other ways of staying strong, than keeping out the other ones.
I feel the light years between what you say and what you mean.
You wont get through with that phony confidence.
I hear you speak, but nothing is said.
You'll be stranded on the other side, endless nights upon endless nights.
Endless nights upon endless nights, you'll be alone, alone to the grave.
There's a place in all of us, the same in everyone, making right the balances in all of us.
Aching and burning and growing and learning, and building the world around us.
Until our lives are done, we'll share the same emotions, shed tears of eulogy, then turn to plant our seeds.
Still you can�t hear me call out your name and try to get through.
I never hear back.
My words became a thousand arrows, slicing though the endless barricades, so that everyone on earth could hear my call, and I watched for you.
Now I know you�re putting me on.
You've chosen to swear off the general population.
All those around you draw to a quiet.
Your eyes dart across the room, but it�s just an illusion.
The room doesn�t exist, there's only you and I, and its almost like we cant fail at all, or maybe we've failed already.
What you choose to see is real: A cold dark world of enemies,
obstacles you could never overcome, or a bright future ahead.
So tell the whole world and we'll start brand new.
Strip the shackles off, let me look at you.
If you can't reach out like you�ve been longing to, I�ll have to rethink all that I thought I knew.


----------



## Halfie

I'm surprised nobody mentioned Creep by Radiohead.

(Chorus)
But I'm a creep, 
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here


----------



## Mike85

"I'm so ronery" by Kim Jong Il

I'm So Ronery
So ronery
So ronery and sadry arone

There's no one
Just me onry
Sitting on my rittle throne
I work rearry hard and make up great prans
But nobody ristens, no one understands
Seems like no one takes me serirousry

And so I'm ronery
A rittle ronery
Poor rittle me

There's nobody
I can rerate to
Feel rike a bird in a cage
It's kinda sihry
But not rearry
Because it's fihring my body with rage

I'm the smartest most crever most physicarry fit
But nobody else seems to rearize it
When I change the world maybe they'll notice me
But until then I'rr just be ronery
Rittle ronery, poor rittle me

I'm so ronery


----------



## fauxhawk

The Smiths- There is a light that never goes out

Take me out tonight
Where there's music and there's
People who are young and alive

Driving in your car
I never never want to go home
Because I haven't got one, anymore

Take me out tonight
Because I want to see people
And I want to see lights

Driving in your car
Oh, please don't drop me home
Because it's not my home
It's their home and I'm welcome no more

And if a double-decker bus crashes into us
To die by your side is such a heavenly way to die
And if a ten ton truck kills the both of us
To die by your side, well, the pleasure and the privilege is mine

Take me out tonight
Take me anywhere, I don't care, I don't care, I don't care

And in the darkened underpass
I thought oh God, my chance has come at last
But then a strange fear gripped me and I just couldn't ask

Take me out tonight
Take me anywhere, I don't care, I don't care, I don't care

Just driving in your car
I never never want to go home
Because I haven't got one
I haven't got one

There is a light that never goes out


----------



## tremelo

fauxhawk said:


> The Smiths- There is a light that never goes out


good call. pretty much anything by the smiths fits the bill.

here are some others:

'isolation'- joy division

oh, and also,

'little rhymes'- mercury rev

Stairs to nowhere climb
I take them, all the time
Crawling on my knees
Walking that old fine line
And when I'm alone and scared
I think of little rhymes
They would make no sense to you
But I make them all the time
And time's all mine
And time's all mine
It's the little pills you find
Crushed to dust, rolling out of sight
They end up in the strangest places
But I take them all the time
And time's all mine
And time's all mine
When everyone is false
I tell them I'm just fine
I can't remember their names
But I fake them all the time
And time's all mine
And time's all mine
And time's all mine
And time's all mine
And when I'm alone and scared
I think of little rhymes
They would make no sense to you
But I make them all the time


----------



## seanybhoy

lissette said:


> More contemporary song.
> 
> The Ting Tings
> That's Not My Name
> 
> Four little words just to get me along
> It's a difficulty and I'm biting on my tongue and I
> I keep stalling, keeping me together
> People around gotta find something to say now
> 
> Holding back, everyday the same
> Don't wanna be a loner
> Listen to me, oh no
> I never say anything at all
> But with nothing to consider
> They forget my name (ame, ame, ame)
> 
> They call me 'hell'
> They call me 'Stacey'
> They call me 'her'
> They call me 'Jane'
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> 
> They call me 'quiet gal'
> But I'm a riot
> Mary, Jo, Lisa
> Always the same
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> 
> I miss the catch if they throw me the ball
> I'm the last chick standing up against the wall
> Keep up, falling, these heels they keep me boring
> Getting glammed up and sitting on the fence now
> 
> So alone all the time at night
> Lock myself away
> Listen to me, I'm not
> Although I'm dressed up, out and all with
> Everything considered
> They forget my name (ame, ame, ame)
> 
> They call me 'hell'
> They call me 'Stacey'
> They call me 'her'
> They call me 'Jane'
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> 
> They call me 'quiet girl'
> But I'm a riot
> Mary, Jo, Lisa
> Always the same
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> 
> Are, you, calling, me, darling?
> Are, you, calling, me, bird?
> Are, you, calling, me, darling?
> Are, you, calling, me, bird?


I never thought of that song in that way before.

My own contribution jeez i dunno umm...... i'll ge back to you all on that one.


----------



## bezoomny

Zaleth said:


> Isolation- Joy Division


I love that song, especially the last verse.

This one always reminds me of a panic attacks. I mean, it's clearly about seizures, but it still reminds me of panic attacks, particularly having one in public.

Joy Division - "She's Lost Control"

_Confusion in her eyes that says it all.
She's lost control.
And she's clinging to the nearest passer by,
She's lost control.
And she gave away the secrets of her past,
And said "I've lost control again."
And a voice that told her when and where to act,
She said "I've lost control again."

And she turned to me and took me by the hand and said,
"I've lost control again."
And how I'll never know just why or understand,
She said "I've lost control again."
And she screamed out kicking on her side and said,
"I've lost control again."
And seized up on the floor, I thought she'd die.
She said "I've lost control."
She's lost control again.
She's lost control.
She's lost control again.
She's lost control.

Well I had to phone her friend to state my case,
And say, "she's lost control again."
And she showed up all the errors and mistakes,
And said "I've lost control again."
But she expressed herself in many different ways,
Until she lost control again.
And walked upon the edge of no escape,
And laughed "I've lost control."
She's lost control again.
She's lost control.
She's lost control again.
She's lost control._


----------



## seanybhoy

I usually listen to music to forget about my anxiety n sh*t but yeah for the sake of this thread umm....... 

The Gossip - Standing In The Way Of Control

Your back's against the wall
There's no-one home to call
You're forgetting who you are
You can't stop crying
It's part not giving in
And part trusting your friends
You do it all again 
And I'm not lying

Oh oh oh oh ohh Oh ohh
Oh ohh Oh oh oh oh ohh Oh ohh

Standing in the way of control
You live your life
Survive the only way that you know

I'm doing this for you
Because it's easier to lose
And it's hard to face the truth
When you think you're dying
It's part not giving in
And part trusting your friends
You do it all again
But you don't stop trying

Oh oh oh oh ohh Oh ohh
Oh ohh Oh oh oh oh ohh Oh ohh

Standing in the way of control
You live your life
Survive the only way that you know

Oh ohh Oh oh oh oh ohh Oh ohh
Oh ohh Oh oh oh oh ohh Oh ohh

Standing in the way of control
We live our lives
Because we're standing in the way of control
We will live our lives 
Because we're standing in the way of control
We live our lives
Because we're standing in the way of control
We will live our lives

Your back's against the wall
There's no-one home to call
You're forgetting who you are
You can't stop crying
It's part not giving in
And part trusting your friends
You do it all again
You don't stop trying

Oh oh oh oh ohh Oh ohh
Oh ohh Oh oh oh oh ohh Oh ohh

Standing in the way of control
You live your life
Survive the only way that you know

K, that's all i got , next........


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*I Can't Make It Anymore
By Richie Havens
*
I Get To Low With No Reason
You Say It's The Moon Or Maybe The Season
But Something Is Not The Same 
And I Won't Let My Mind Believe Maybe Something's Wrong 
I Don't Feel The Same

I Can't Make It Anymore

Don't Know The Reason Why But I Just Can't Lie
When I Feel This Way There Are Things I Must Say

I Can't Make It Anymore

Where Did We Go Wrong? Where Do I Belong?
Let Me Find Out When Did It All Begin
Why I'm Leaving You While Love Is True

Can't Make It Anymore, I Can't Make It Anymore


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

*Guided By Voices - Official Ironman Rally Song*

bitter fish in crude oil sea
you don't have to bother me
you just have to join on this song

crawling people on your knees
don't take this so seriously
You just have to hum it all day long

to dine, alone
to build a private zone
or trigger a synapse
and free us from our traps

you won't see me turn my back
with my head against my stack
spinning deep and broken open skin

official ironman you are free
champions officially, but
you won't catch me on an open chin

to dine, alone
to build a private zone
or trigger a synapse
and free us from our traps

knockout punches for the freaks
happy little babies with red cheeks
you will rock them gently out of sync

confirmations through the wire
spitting gas into the fire
am i also worthy of a drink?

to dine, alone
to build a private zone
or trigger a synapse
and free us from our traps


----------



## VCL XI

Already quoted Numan in another thread, but I've been on a kick:

_And M.E. I eat dust
We're all so run down
I'd call it my death
But I'll only fade away
And I hate to fade alone
Now there's only M.E.

We were so sure
We were so wrong
Now it's over
But there's no one left to see
And there's no one left to die
There's only M.E.

Why should I care
Why should I try
Oh no, oh no
I turned off the pain
Like I turned off you all
Now there's only M.E._


----------



## Hallran

Here's a couple:

All the Time by Barry Manilow

All the time I thought there's only me
Crazy in a way that no one else could be
I would have given everything I owned
If someone would have said you're not alone

All the time I thought that I was wrong
Wanting to be me but needing to belong
If I had just believed in all I had
If someone would have said 'you're not so bad'

All the time, all the wasted time
All the years waiting for a sign
To think I had it all, all the time

All the time I thought there's only me
Crazy in a way that no one else could be
I can't believe that you were somewhere too
Thinking all the time there's only you

All the time, all the wasted time
All the years waiting for a sign
To think we had it all, all the time


Someone Special by Richard Marx

I've lived life in a single room
Hiding my scars from the moon
I dream my dreams in the light

Rehearse the lines I already know
Basking in the tvs glow
And pray that tonight is the night

Ooh, theres gotta be more than this
A future hanging on a strangers kiss
Could it be I'm not so alone

I'm someone special
I'm just in disguise
I may not be perfect
In everyones eyes
It may not be tomorrow
But I still believe
There's someone special
Waiting out there for me

I guess the joke hasnt hit me yet
Cause I'm still waiting on my Juliet
She must be held up somewhere

Ooh, she will be the air I breathe
She'll come for good and never want to leave
And I'll love her only, I swear

People say there must be something wrong
For me to be all alone so long
And their words hit me like a stone

I'm someone special
I'm just in disguise
I may not be perfect
In everyones eyes
It may not be tomorrow
But I still believe
There's someone special
Waiting out there for me

Lying in bed in a cold, cold sweat
Dreaming bout women Ill never get
I won't always be sleeping alone

I'm someone special
I'm just in disguise
I may not be perfect
In everyones eyes
It may not be tomorrow
But I still believe
There's someone special
Waiting out there for me


----------



## TorLin

"anxiety" - black eyed peas
"paranoia" - swollen members


----------



## Hoppipolla

My Body Is a Cage by the Arcade Fire

My body is a cage
That keeps me from dancing with the one I love
But my mind holds the key
My body is a cage
That keeps me from dancing with the one I love
But my mind holds the key

I’m standing on the stage
Of fear and self-doubt
It’s a hollow play
But they’ll clap anyway

I’m living in an age
That calls darkness light
Though my language is dead
Still the shapes fill my head

I’m living in an age
Whose name I don’t know
Though the fear keeps me moving
Still my heart beats so slow

My body is a cage
We take what we’re given
Just because you’ve forgotten
Doesn’t mean you’re forgiven

I’m living in an age
Still turning in the night
But when I get to the doorway
There’s no one in sight

I’m living in an age
Realizing I’m dancing
With the one I love
But my mind holds the key

Still next to me
My mind holds the key
Set my spirit free


More depression than SA.


----------



## Chrysalii

MeganC said:


> Pink Floyd- Cymbeline, Dogs, Nobody Home


Pink Floyd - Cymbaline
The path you tread is narrow
And the drop is shear and very high
The ravens all are watching
From a vantage point nearby
Apprehension creeping
Like a tube-train up your spine
Will the tightrope reach the end
Will the final couplet rhyme

And it's high time
Cymbaline
It's high time
Cymbaline
Please wake me

A butterfly with broken wings
Is falling by your side
The ravens all are closing in
And there's nowhere you can hide
Your manager and agent
Are both busy on the phone
Selling coloured photographs
To magazines back home

And it's high time
Cymbaline
It's high time
Cymbaline
Please wake me

The lines converging where you stand
They must have moved the picture plane
The leaves are heavy around your feet
You hear the thunder of the train
And suddenly it strikes you
That they're moving into range
Doctor Strange is always changing size

And it's high time
Cymbaline
It's high time
Cymbaline
Please wake me

And it's high time
Cymbaline
It's high time
Cymbaline
Please wake me

Really under rated song. Odd that I never really made the like to SA before. I see how it fits (I feel kind of dumb for not making the link)
As for me
Soundgarden - The Day I Tried To Live, Blow Up The Outside World, 
Unicorn - No Way Out Of Here (though I listen to the David Gilmour cover more)
Pink Floyd - Scarecrow (odd choice I know), A Saucerful Of Secrets, Dogs, Hey You, Keep Talking
Metallica - The Call of Ktulu, Orion (woah 2 instrumentals), Welcome Home (Sanitarium), The Unforgiven, I Disappear
and others I can't quite recall right now. The 3 instrumentals are very open to interpretation (as they always are, which is why I like them so much)


----------



## Taboo710

Halfie said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned Creep by Radiohead.
> 
> (Chorus)
> But I'm a creep,
> I'm a weirdo
> What the hell am I doing here?
> I don't belong here


Yeah I thought about that one too


----------



## Taboo710

you guys mentioned the smiths but what about "how soon is now" that like my SA anthem

am the son
and the heir
of a shyness that is criminally vulgar
I am the son and heir
of nothing in particular

You shut your mouth
how can you say
I go about things the wrong way
I am human and I need to be loved
just like everybody else does

I am the son
and the heir
of a shyness that is criminally vulgar
I am the son and the heir
of nothing in particular

You shut your mouth
how can you say
I go about things the wrong way
I am human and I need to be loved
just like everybody else does

There's a club if you'd like to go
you could meet somebody who really loves you
so you go, and you stand on your own
and you leave on your own
and you go home, and you cry
and you want to die

When you say it's gonna happen "now"
well, when exactly do you mean?
see I've already waited too long
and all my hope is gone

You shut your mouth
how can you say
I go about things the wrong way
I am human and I need to be loved
just like everybody else does


----------



## tutliputli

Nick Drake - Place to be

When I was young, younger than before
I never saw the truth hanging from the door
And now I’m older see it face to face
And now I’m older gotta get up, clean the place

And I was green, greener than the hill
Where flowers grew and sun shone still
Now I’m darker than the deepest sea
Just hand me down, give me a place to be

And I was strong, strong in the sun
I thought I’d see when day was done
Now I’m weaker than the palest blue
Oh, so weak in this need for you


----------



## darkangel33

*1 of my meny favorites by Linkin Park*

Somewhere I belong

When this began
I had nothing to say
And I'd get lost in the nothingness inside of me
I was confused
And I'd let it all out to find
That I'm not the only person with these things in mind
Inside of me
When all the vacancy the words revealed
Is the only real thing that I've got left to feel
Nothing to loose
Just stuck, hollow and alone
And the fault is my own and the fault is my own

I wanna heal
I wanna feel
What I thought was never real
I want to let go of the pain I felt so long
Erase all the pain till its gone
I wanna heal
I wanna feel
Like Im close to something real
I want to find something I've wanted all along
Somewhere I belong

And I've got nothing to say
I can't believe I didnt fall right down on my face
I was confused
Looking everwhere only to find
That it's not the way I had imagined it all in my mind
So what am I
What do I have but negativity
Cause I cant justify the way everyone is looking at me
Nothing to loose
Nothing to gain, hollow and alone
And the fault is my own and the fault is my own

I wanna heal
I wanna feel
What I thought was never real
I want to let go of the pain I felt so long
Erase all the pain til its gone
I wanna heal
I wanna feel
Like Im close to something real
I want to find something Ive wanted all along
Somewhere I belong

I will never know
Myself until I do this on my own
And I will never feel
Anything else, until my wounds are healed
I will never be anything
till I break away from me
I will break away
I'll find myself today

I wanna heal
I wanna feel
What I thought was never real
I want to let go of the pain I felt so long
Erase all the pain till it's gone
I wanna heal
I wanna feel
Like Im close to something real
I want to find something Ive wanted all along
Somewhere I belong

- Linkin Park


----------



## Sabu

Black Flag - Depression:

Right here, all by myself
I aint got no one else
The situation is bleeding me
Theres no relief for a person like me

Depressions got a hold of me
Depression-i gotta break free
Depressions got a hold of me
Depressions gonna kill me

I aint got no friends to call my own
I just sit here all alone
Theres no girls that want to touch me
I dont need your goddamn sympathy

Depressions got a hold of me
Depression-i gotta break free
Depressions got a hold of me
Depressions gonna kill me

Everybody just get away
Im gonna boil over inside today
They say things are gonna get better
All I know is they ****in better

Depressions got a hold of me
Depression-i gotta break free
Depressions got a hold of me
Depressions gonna kill me

Depressions got a hold of me
Depression-i gotta break free
Depressions got a hold of me
Depressions gonna kill me


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

Tim Cavanagh - 99 Dead Baboons

Hello Bobby my old friend.
It's good to see you once again.
How's your mother, how's your aunt?
How's your father's skin diving suit?
(That's one of the lines I'm not real sure about, but it goes something like
this.) 
I've got something you should see
Back at my place; come with me.
I've got some brand new furnishings,
Plus 99 dead baboons 
99 dead baboons
Sitting in my living room.
Not too functional it seems,
But quite a conversation piece.
This one's Jake, that one's Dinah,
There's big Ned in my recliner.
No it's not a lazy boy.
Can't you see it's a dead baboon? 
Dead baboons, dead baboons.
Dead baboons, dead baboons. 
How they got here I'm not sure;
Woke up one day, there they were.
Luckily I've got a lease
Allowing pets if they're deceased.
I'm just thankful they're not apes,
'Cuz apes would clash with the drapes.
No more napkins at my parties -
Wipe your hands on a dead baboon. 
Dead baboons, dead baboons.
Dead baboons, dead baboons. 
Dead baboons are lots of fun;
Playin' water balloons I've always won.
You can keep your dead giraffes and swine,
I'll take dead baboons every time.
There's just one problem I have found:
It's finding Purina Dead Baboon Chow.
But what a happy snorkelling device...
(That's another line I'm not real sure about, but it's somethin' like that)
With 99 dead baboons. 
Dead baboons, dead baboons.
Dead baboons, dead baboons.


----------



## Bredwh

I don't usually have negative thoughts but I thought this sounded a lot like what a lot of people on here are saying.






Jem - Save Me

Save me save me save me wooh

I've gotta stop my mind
Working overtime
It's driving me insane
It will not let me live
Always so negative
It's become my enemy

Save me ah ah save me ah ah
save me ah wooh
Save me ah ah save me ah ah
save me ah wooh

Why would I think such things
Crazy thoughts have quick wings
Gaining momentum fast
One minute I am fine
The next I've lost my mind
To a fake fantasy

And none of these
thoughts are real
So why is it that I feel
So cut up and so bad
I need to take control
Coz my mind is on a roll
And it isn't listening to me

Save me ah ah save me ah ah
save me ah wooh
[thinking and thinking]
Save me ah ah save me ah ah
save me ah wooh
[thinking and thinking]

Mirror mirror on the wall
Who's the dumbest of them all
Insecurities keep growing
Wasted energies are flowing
Anger, pain and sadness beckon
Panic sets in in a second
Be aware it's just your mind
And you can stop it anytime

Save me ah ah save me ah ah
save me ah wooh
[thinking and thinking]
Save me ah ah save me ah ah
save me ah wooh
[thinking and thinking]

Ok so here we go
If it works I'll let you know
One two three I say stop


----------



## Bredwh

Keep Fishin' by Weezer

You'll never be
A better kind
If you don't leave
The world behind

Waste my days
Drown aways

It's just the thought of you
In love with someone else
It breaks my heart to see you
Hangin' from your shelf

You'll never do
The things you want
If you don't move
And get a job

Waste my days
Drown aways

It's just the thought of you
In love with someone else
It breaks my heart to see you
Hangin' from your shelf

Oh girl, when I'm in love with you
Keep fishin' if you feel it's true
There's nothin' much that we can do
To save you from yourself

Waste my days
Drown aways

It's just the thought of you
In love with someone else
It breaks my heart to see you
Hangin' from your shelf

Oh girl, when I'm in love with you
Keep fishin' if you feel it's true
There's nothin' much that we can do
To save you from yourself

You'll never do
The things you want
If you don't move
And get a job

Waste my days(And get a job)
Waste my days(And get a job)
Waste my days(And get a job)
Waste my days(And get a job)
(Waste my days) Whoa-oh
(Waste my days) Whoa-oh, whoa-oh
(Waste my days) Whoa-oh
(Waste my days) Whoa-oh, whoa-oh
Waste my days


----------



## Bredwh

Lonely Day by System of a Down

Such a lonely day
And it's mine
The most loneliest day of my life

Such a lonely day
Should be banned
It's a day that I can't stand

The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life

Such a lonely day
Shouldn't exist
It's a day that I'll never miss
Such a lonely day
And it's mine
The most loneliest day of my life

And if you go, I wanna go with you
And if you die, I wanna die with you

Take your hand and walk away

The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life
Life

Such a lonely day
And it's mine
It's a day that I'm glad I survived


----------



## Bredwh

Mad World by Tears For Fears (though you probably know the Gary Jules cover better)

All around me are familiar faces
Worn out places, worn out faces
Bright and early for their daily races
Going nowhere, going nowhere
And their tears are filling up their glasses
No expression, no expression
Hide my head I want to drown my sorrow
No tommorow, no tommorow

And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dying
Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you
'Cos I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
It's a very, very
Mad World

Children waiting for the day they feel good
Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday
Made to feel the way that every child should
Sit and listen, sit and listen
Went to school and I was very nervous
No one knew me, no one knew me
Hello teacher tell me what's my lesson
Look right through me, look right through me
http://www.free-lyrics.org

And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dying
Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you
'Cos I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
It's a very, very
Mad World
Mad World
Mad World
Mad World

And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dying
Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you
'Cos I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
It's a very, very
Mad World
Mad World
Enlarging your world
Mad World


----------



## espearite

Men At Work - Who Can It Be Now?

http://www.metrolyrics.com/who-can-it-be-now-lyrics-men-at-work.html


----------



## Speratus

Actually, an entire album lol.

Shinedown - Leave a Whisper


----------



## weemies

Here's a song that is basically the SA anthem I didn't get to write because Trent Reznor beat me to it:

Nine Inch Nails - Every Day Is Exactly The Same

I believe I can see the future
Because I repeat the same routine
I think I used to have a purpose
Then again, that might have been a dream

I think I used to have a voice
Now I never make a sound
I just do what I’ve been told
I really don’t want them to come around
Oh, no.

Every day is exactly the same
Every day is exactly the same
There is no love here and there is no pain
Every day is exactly the same

I can feel their eyes are watching
In case I lose myself again
Sometimes I think I’m happy here
Sometimes, yeah, I still pretend
I can’t remember how this got started
But I can tell you exactly how it will end.

Every day is exactly the same
Every day is exactly the same
There is no love here and there is no pain
Every day is exactly the same

(spoken)
I’m writing on a little piece of paper
I’m hoping someday you might find
Well, I’ll hide it behind something
They won’t look behind

I am still inside here
A little bit comes bleeding through
I wish this could have been any other way
But I just don’t know, I don’t know,
What else I can do…

Every day is exactly the same
Every day is exactly the same
There is no love here and there is no pain
(Every day) *repeat 4 times as Chorus is playing*
(There is no love) *repeat 2 times*

Every day is the same!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

This song has always reminded me of SA.

*Concieving You*
_By: Riverside_

I've been watching you
Not waiting for the right moment to make the first move
Do you want to know
Why I keep avoiding your eyes
And why I'm running away?
It's crazy, I know

I've been conceiving you for too long

Or maybe I'm destined to be alone?
Or maybe there's someone who will understand
That I'm not able to share my world?
I'm still running away
It's crazy, I know

I've been conceiving you for too long
If only I could change all things around

Still conceiving you all along&#8230;

I've been conceiving you for too long
If only I could change all things around
I've been conceiving you for too long
I've grown used to that

Still conceiving you all along&#8230;


----------



## Brax

See my siggy. Eyes of the Insane by Slayer.


----------



## Bredwh

Reminds me more of depression than SA

The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles

People say I'm the life of the party
Because I tell a joke or two
Although I might be laughing loud and hearty
Deep inside I'm blue

So take a good look at my face
You'll see my smile looks out of place
If you look closer, it's easy to trace
The tracks of my tears..
I need you, need you

Since you left me if you see me with another girl
Seeming like I'm having fun
Although she may be cute
She's just a substitute
Because you're the permanent one..

So take a good look at my face
You'll see my smile looks out of place
If you look closer, it's easy to trace
The tracks of my tears..
I need you, need you

Outside I'm masquerading
Inside my hope is fading
Just a clown oh yeah
Since you put me down
My smile is my make up
I wear since my break up with you..

So take a good look at my face
You'll see my smile looks out of place
If you look closer, it's easy to trace
The tracks of my tears


----------



## Neptunus

BrokenDreams said:


> *"Boulevard Of Broken Dreams" *
> *by Green Day
> 
> I walk this empty street
> On the Boulevard of Broken Dreams
> Where the city sleeps
> And I'm the only one and I walk a...
> 
> My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
> My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
> Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
> 'Til then I walk alone...*


*

Yes, I love this song! :yes

I'll add:

The Who: Behind Blue Eyes

No one knows what its like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes

No one knows what its like
To be hated
To be fated
To telling only lies

But my dreams
They arent as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
Thats never free

No one knows what its like
To feel these feelings
Like I do
And I blame you

No one bites back as hard
On their anger
None of my pain and woe
Can show through

But my dreams
They arent as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
Thats never free

When my fist clenches, crack it open
Before I use it and lose my cool
When I smile, tell me some bad news
Before I laugh and act like a fool

If I swallow anything evil
Put your finger down my throat
If I shiver, please give me a blanket
Keep me warm, let me wear your coat

No one knows what its like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes

And...

The Doors: People Are Strange

People are strange when you're a stranger
Faces look ugly when you're alone
Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
Streets are uneven when you're down

When you're strange
Faces come out of the rain
When you're strange
No one remembers your name
When you're strange
When you're strange
When you're strange

People are strange when you're a stranger
Faces look ugly when you're alone
Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
Streets are uneven when you're down

When you're strange
Faces come out of the rain
When you're strange
No one remembers your name
When you're strange
When you're strange
When you're strange

When you're strange
Faces come out of the rain
When you're strange
No one remembers your name
When you're strange
When you're strange
When you're strange*


----------



## Lateralus

Nutshell - Alice in Chains
_____________________________________

We chase misprinted lies
We face the path of time
And yet I fight
And yet I fight
This battle all alone
No one to cry to
No place to call home

My gift of self is raped
My privacy is raked
And yet I find
And yet I find
Repeating in my head
If I cant be my own
Id feel better dead


----------



## MaidMarian

Eleanor Rigby comes to mind. I don't know if she has SA, but she is a lonely and isolated person, something that a lot of us can identify with.


----------



## randomname

_This place is a prison
And this people aren't your friends
Inhaling thrills through $20 bills
And the tumblers are drained and then flooded again
And again

There's guards at the on ramps armed to the teeth
And you may case the grounds from the cascades to puget sound,
But you are not permitted to leave

I know there's a big world out there like the one I saw on the screen
In my living room late last night,
It was almost too bright to see
And I know that it's not a party if it happens every night
Pretending there's glamour and candelabra
When you're drinking by candlelight

What does it take to get a drink in this place?

What does it take, how long must I wait? _


----------



## xDreamer

This one kinda reminds me of SA
*Down Toward the Healing by Lovedrug*
I want to make you happy
But I've fallen, I'm sorry
I thought my wings could hold me up
with angels not demons
you don't know how cool you are
to find the ways to love me without shame

I want my life to be red
with trees and like Autumn
I'd float away from evil and
Down towards the healing
so sad now we have become
the children trapped in the mazes
I'd give my soul to the one who has the courage
to find me and free me now

if I run out, Just be cool like all the vacant lights
so let the thunders take me under
and break my legs tonight

*The Unwinding Cable Car by Anberlin*
emotive unstable you're like an unwinding cable car
Listening for voices, but it's the choices that make us who we are
Go your own way, even seasons have changed just burn those new leaves over
So self-absorbed you've seemed to ignore the prayers that have already come about

This is the correlation of salvation and love
Don't drop your arms
Don't drop your arms, I'll guard your heart
With quiet words I'll lead you in

La lalalala, la la la, la lala, la
La lalalala, la la la, la lala, la

Backing away from the problem of pain you never had a home
You've been misguided, you're hiding in shadows for so very long
Don't you believe that you've been deceived? that you're no better than...
The hair in your eyes, it never disguised what you're really thinking of

This is the correlation of salvation and love
Don't drop your arms
Don't drop your arms, I'll guard your heart
With quiet words I'll lead you in

This is the correlation of salvation and love
(Don't drop your arms)
Don't drop your arms, I'll guard your heart
With quiet words I'll lead you in

You're so brilliant, don't soon forget
You're so brilliant, grace marked your heart
You're so brilliant, don't soon forget
You're so brilliant, grace marked your heart
You're so brilliant (This is the correlation)
Don't soon forget (Between salvation and love, don't drop your arms)
You're so brilliant (I'll guard your heart)
Grace marked your heart (With quiet words I'll lead you in and out of the dark)

La lalalala, la la la, la lala, la
Don't drop your arms
La lalalala, la la la, la lala, la

This is the correlation of salvation and love (La lalalala, la la la, la lala, la)
(Don't drop your arms)
Don't drop your arms, I'll guard your heart (La lalalala, la la la, la lala, la)
With quiet words I'll lead you in

This is the correlation of salvation and love (La lalalala, la la la, la lala, la)
(Don't drop your arms)
Don't drop your arms, I'll guard your heart (La lalalala, la la la, la lala, la)
With quiet words I'll lead you in


----------



## coldmorning

Maureen, by Say Hi

I guess that I should have kissed her
I won't deny it when she was leaning in
I guess I should a lot of things, huh?

But Maurine, I can't come to your party, 'cause I think that I'm dead

All through the tunnel, and onto the tram
I wonder what it's like when your hands stop this shaking
It's as cloudy as I dreamt it would be
It's as empty as I thought it would be

I hope it goes well 
I hope your dad's good 
I hope you've got presents 
That make you pretty happy
I hope you grow old and
I hope that you find somebody nice

But Maurine, I can't come to your party, 'cause I think that I'm dead


----------



## My911GT2993

Freindly Fires - Jump in the Pool (just when he says 'the fear is falling away') and the feel of the song reminds me of when I overcame SA. 
Dont know the name, but "I'm not okaaaaaaaaaaaay, you wear me out!" that one


----------



## My911GT2993

Phoebus said:


> Yes, I love this song! :yes
> 
> I'll add:
> 
> *The Who: Behind Blue Eyes*
> 
> No one knows what its like
> To be the bad man
> To be the sad man
> Behind blue eyes
> 
> No one knows what its like
> To be hated
> To be fated
> To telling only lies
> 
> But my dreams
> They arent as empty
> As my conscience seems to be
> 
> I have hours, only lonely
> My love is vengeance
> Thats never free
> 
> No one knows what its like
> To feel these feelings
> Like I do
> And I blame you
> 
> No one bites back as hard
> On their anger
> None of my pain and woe
> Can show through
> 
> But my dreams
> They arent as empty
> As my conscience seems to be
> 
> I have hours, only lonely
> My love is vengeance
> Thats never free
> 
> When my fist clenches, crack it open
> Before I use it and lose my cool
> When I smile, tell me some bad news
> Before I laugh and act like a fool
> 
> If I swallow anything evil
> Put your finger down my throat
> If I shiver, please give me a blanket
> Keep me warm, let me wear your coat
> 
> No one knows what its like
> To be the bad man
> To be the sad man
> Behind blue eyes
> 
> And...
> 
> *The Doors: People Are Strange*
> 
> People are strange when you're a stranger
> Faces look ugly when you're alone
> Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
> Streets are uneven when you're down
> 
> When you're strange
> Faces come out of the rain
> When you're strange
> No one remembers your name
> When you're strange
> When you're strange
> When you're strange
> 
> People are strange when you're a stranger
> Faces look ugly when you're alone
> Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
> Streets are uneven when you're down
> 
> When you're strange
> Faces come out of the rain
> When you're strange
> No one remembers your name
> When you're strange
> When you're strange
> When you're strange
> 
> When you're strange
> Faces come out of the rain
> When you're strange
> No one remembers your name
> When you're strange
> When you're strange
> When you're strange


YES - Boulevard of broken dreams, definetly reminds me of SA.
And People are Strange when your a stranger, too relates to SA.


----------



## Zephyr

Pretty good call on Working Class Hero; I never really thought of it that way. I'm not sure I can see Sister Morphine and Ballad of a Thin Man though...



MeganC said:


> Pink Floyd- Cymbeline, Dogs, Nobody Home
> Bob Dylan- Ballad of a Thin Man
> John Lennon- Working Class Hero
> Mad Season- Wake Up
> The Rolling Stones- Sister Morphine


----------



## Eugenie

tutliputli said:


> Nick Drake - Place to be
> 
> Now I'm weaker than the palest blue


One of my favourite ever lines in a song.

Maybe somebody has already named this one, but No Name #1 by Elliott Smith

at a party he was waiting
looking kind of spooky and withdrawn
like he could be underwater
the mighty mother with her hundred arms
swept all aside
i hate to walk behind other people's ambition
i saw you waiting
saint like
with your warning
leave alone
you don't belong here
he got nervous
started whistling
every thought a ricochet
did you notice?
well i wondered
what's the worst thing i could say?
and i froze up and sighed
you remind me of someones daughter
i forgot her
i forgot her name ashamed
go home and live with your pain
leave alone
leave alone 'cos you know you don't belong
you don't belong here
and when i go
don't you follow
leave alone
leave alone 'cos you know you don't belong
you don't belong here
slip out quiet
nobody's looking
leave alone
you don't belong here


----------



## xDreamer

*I'm Just A Kid- Simple Plan*

I woke up it was 7
I waited till 11
Just to figure out that no one would call
I think i got a lot of friends but I don't hear from them
What's another night all alone?
When your spending everyday on your own
And here it goes

[Chorus:]
I'm just a kid and life is a nightmare
I'm just a kid, I know that its not fair
Nobody cares, cause I'm alone and the world is
Having more fun than me
Tonight...

And maybe when the night is dead, I'll crawl into my bed
Staring at these 4 walls again
I'll try to think about the last time, I had a good time
Everyone's got somewhere to go
And they're gonna leave me here on my own and here it goes

I'm just a kid and life is a nightmare
I'm just a kid, I know that its not fair
Nobody cares, cause I'm alone and the world is
Having more fun than me

What the f*** is wrong with me?
Don't fit in with anybody
How did this happen to me?
Wide awake I'm bored and I can't fall asleep
And every night is the worst night ever


----------



## miminka

In my opinion, this song reminds me of SA:

_Everybody but Me_- Lykke Li






Ooh, I'm standing in the corner
Thinking all I want to
What am I to do?
Should I go home still sober
Should I buy me another glass of wine
And forget about time

Though my jeans are too tight
Don't feel like dancing
And all this light is too bright
Don't feel like shining
Though this room is too small 
I'd rather stand against the wall
And hope that no one sees me-e-e-e-e

And everybody's dancing (I don't want to)
And everybody's toying (I don't want to)
And everybody's laughing (I don't want to)
Everybody but me

And everybody's drinking (I don't want to)
And everybody's using (I don't need more)
And everybody's floating (I don't want to)
Everybody but me, yeah

I get the creeps from all the people in here
I cannot breathe, it's too crowded in here
Don't look at me
I don't wanna be seen; touched; heard; bothered by the fellas who got a look in their eye
They wanna take me home without knowing my name
They wanna put me on
But do they not know is that I'm not like the others

And everybody's dancing (I don't want to)
And everybody's toying (I don't want to)
And everybody's laughing (I don't want to)
Everybody but me

(x5)


----------



## Jurexic5

Scanners - Lowlife

I know your not ready to live
Are you ready to die
Under your skin under your skin under skin
Is a regular guy

You lost your hold
You didn't know
This is a low

Everything that was important to me
Didn't matter to you
And you didn't try didn't try to get in bed with me
When I turn my back you were with someone new

You lost your soul
You didn't know
This is a low, this is a low

This is low this is low life
A world where people walk by night
So by day an average man
But night time brings the creature from the can
Sometimes you scream out loud
But there's always safety from the crowd
You're not alone you're not alone you know

This is a low, this is a low, this is a lonely time a lonely time

Its like my skin, turned inside out
And there's no silver here in this cloud
It's like a love that's turning sour
Its letting go
This is a low


----------



## steelmyhead

*The Dodos - Park Song*
http://www.last.fm/music/The+Dodos/_/Park+Song - last.fm










Woke up today a bit too late
Put on my shoes and got some coffee
Cranked out the tunes, I think it was Roxy
Went back to snooze until 8:30

Went to the bar they say is the most
Went by myself, but no one noticed
Wonder if I looked like a tourist
All that I could think was "please don't blow this"

And we go, but they don't know us
Goes to show we're not the same
Keep it in, 'cause they don't know this
Let it out, but not today

Went to the park today
Watched all the dogs as they played
None of them barked, they just hanged
Think I'll buy a dog when I get paid

Saw the girl I know from my job
I think that she must think that I'm retarded
I act so dumb when I get started
Time to cut my hair and get it parted

And we go, but they don't know us
Goes to show we're not the same
Keep it in, 'cause they don't know this
Let it out, but not today


----------



## april showers

"Waste of Paint" by Bright Eyes is a good one.

I have a friend, he is mostly made of pain.
And he wakes up, drives to work,
and then straight back home again.
He once cut one of my nightmares out of paper.
I thought it was beautiful, I put it on a record cover.
And I tried to tell him he had a sense
of color and composition so magnificent.
And he said 

"Thank you, please
but your flattery
is truly not
becoming me.
Your eyes are poor.
You're blind.
You see,
no beauty could have come from me.
I'm a waste
of breath,
of space,
of time."

I knew a woman, she was dignified and true.
And her love for her man was one of her many virtues.
Until one day, she found out that he had lied
and she decided the rest of her life from that point on would be a lie.
But she was grateful for everything that had happened.
And she was anxious for all that would come next.
But then she wept.
What did you expect?
In that big, old house
with the cars she kept.
"And such is life," she often said.
With one day leading
to the next,
you get a little closer to your death,
which was fine with her.
She never got upset
and with all the days she may have left,
she would never clean
another mess
or fold his shirts
or look her best.
She was free
to waste
away
alone.

Last night, my brother he got drunk and drove.
And this cop he pulled him off to the side of the road.
And he said, "Officer! Officer! You got the wrong man.
No, no, I'm a student of medicine, a son of a banker, you don't understand!"
The cop said, "No one got hurt, you should be thankful.
And your carelessness, it is something awful.
And no, I can't just let you go.
And though your father's name is known,
your decisions now are yours alone.
You are nothing but a stepping stone
on a path
to debt,
to loss,
to shame."

The last few months I have been living with this couple.
Yeah, you know, the kind who buy everything in doubles.
They fit together, like a puzzle.
And I love their love and I am thankful
that someone actually receives the prize that was promised
by all those fairy tales that drugged us.
And they still do me.
I'm sick, lonely,
no laurel tree,
just green envy.
Will my number come up eventually?
Like Love's some kind of lottery,
where you scratch and see
what's underneath.
It's "Sorry",
just one cherry,
or "Play Again."
Get lucky.

So I've been hanging out down by the train's depot.
No, I don't ride.
I just sit and watch the people there.
And they remind me of wind up cars in motion.
The way they spin and turn and jockey for positions.
And I want to scream out that it all is nonsense.
All your life's one track,
can't they see it's pointless?
But just then, my knees
give under me.
My head feels weak
and suddenly
it's clear to see
it's not them but me,
who has lost my self-identity.
As I hide behind
these books I read,
while scribbling
my poetry,
like art could save a wretch like me,
with some ideal ideology
that no one could hope to achieve.
And I am never real;
it is just a sketch in me.
And everything I made is trite
and cheap
and a waste
of paint,
of tape,
of time.

So now I park my car down by the cathedral,
where the floodlights point up at the steeples.
Choir practice was filling up with people.
I hear the sound escaping as an echo.
Sloping off the ceiling at an angle.
When the voices blend they sound like angels.
I hope there’s some room still in the middle.
But when I lift my voice up now to reach them.
The range is too high,
way up in heaven.
So I hold my tongue,
forget the song,
tie my shoe
start walking off.
And try to just keep moving on,
with my broken heart
and my absent God
and I have no faith
but it's all I want,
to be loved.
And believe,
in my soul.
In my soul.
In my soul.
In my soul.


----------



## BrainError

.


----------



## RoninDistance

This song perfectly sums up my life. It's rather scary. :|

*Pieces- Sum 41*

I tried to be perfect
But nothing was worth it
I don't believe it makes me real
I thought it'd be easy
But no one believes me
I meant all the things I said

If you believe it's in my soul
I'd say all the words that I know
Just to see if it would show
That I'm trying to let you know
That I'm better off on my own

This place is so empty
My thoughts are so tempting
I don't know how it got so bad
Sometimes it's so crazy
That nothing can save me
But it's the only thing that I have

If you believe it's in my soul
I'd say all the words that I know
Just to see if it would show
That I'm trying to let you know
That I'm better off on my own

On my own

I tried to be perfect
It just wasn't worth it
Nothing could ever be so wrong
It's hard to believe me
It never gets easy
I guess I knew that all along

If you believe it's in my soul
I'd say all the words that I know
Just to see if it would show
That I'm trying to let you know
That I'm better off on my own


----------



## TaniaN

This song always make me bawl 

*I Know - Jude*

You've got such a pretty smile
It's a shame the things you hide behind it
Let 'em go
Give it up for a while
Let 'em free and we will both go find it

I know there's nowhere you can hide it
I know the feeling of alone
I know that you do not feel invited
But, come back, come back in from the cold

Step away then from the edge
Your best friend in life is not your mirror
Back away, come
Back away, come
Back away, come
Back away, come
Back away, come
Back away...
I am here and I will be forever and ever and I ...

I know that there's nowhere you can hide it
I know the feeling of alone
Trust me and don't keep that on the inside
Soon you'll be locked out on your own

You're not alone
You're not alone
And don't say you've never been told
I'll be with you 'til we grow old
'Til I'm in the ground and I'm cold
I'm not sitting up here on some throne
I'll be with you 'til we grow up young
Like a dog you can always come home
Dig up a bone
Look around Down baby downtown
Don't throw me to the pound...


----------



## Infexxion

*Running From Me by TRUST Company*

_Say a prayer for me, 'cause I can barely breathe.
I'm suffering, and I can't take it.
Because of me, no one will ever see this side of me
If I don't make it.

It's like I can't wake up, it's like I can't get up
It's like I can't remember who I used to be
Am I running from you or am I running from me?
It's like I can't wake up, it's like I can't get up
It's like I can't remember who I used to be

Clear a path for me, because I can barely see,
I stumbling and I can't shake it
It's up to me to save myself from me, my enemy but I can't face it.

It's like I can't wake up, it's like I can't get up
It's like I can't remember who I used to be
Am I running from you or am I running from me?
It's like I can't wake up, it's like I can't get up
It's like I can't remember who I sued to be
Am I running from you or am I running from me?

I'm breaking out 
I'm breaking out
I'm breaking out
I'm breaking out
I'm breaking out

Here I come, here I come, here I come
I Can't
Wake
Up
'Cause I not around,
Am I running from you or am I running from me?

It's like I can't wake up, it's like I can't get up
It's like I can't remember who I used to be
Am I running from you?
Can't face myself, I just left with the suffering._


----------



## flapjacker

The Books - Smells Like Content

balance, repetition, composition, mirrors

most of all the world is a place
where parts of wholes are described
within an overarching paradigm of clarity
and accuracy
the context of which makes possible
an underlying sense of the way it all fits together
despite our collective tendency not to conceive of it as such

but then again
the world without end
is a place where souls are combined
but with an overbearing feeling of disparity,
disorderliness
to ignore is impossible
without getting oneself
into all kinds of trouble
despite one's best intentions
not to get entangled with it so much

and meanwhile the statues are bleeding green
and others are saying things
much better than we ever could
as the quiet become suddenly verbose

and the hail is heralding the size of nickles,
and the street corners are gnashing together
like gears inside the head
of some omnicient engineer
and downward flows the garnered wisdom
that has never died

when finally we opened the box
we couldn't find any rules
our heads were reeling with a glut of possibilities,
contingencies
but with ever increasing faith
we decided to go ahead and just ingnore them
despite tremendous pressure to capitulate and fade

so instead we went ahead
to fabricate a catalog
of unstable elements
and modicums
and particles with non-zero total strangeness
for brief moments which amount
to nothing more than tiny fragments of a finger snap

and meanwhile we're furiously sleeping green
and the map has started tearing along it's creases
due to overuse
when in reality, it's never needed folds

and the air's withholding the sound
of its wellspring,
and our heads are approaching a density
reminiscent of the connectivity
of the center of the sun
and therein lies the garnered wisdom
that has never died

expectation leads to disappointment
if we don't expect something big, huge, and exciting
usually, uh
i dont know, it's just not as, yeah
__________________________________________________

here's the music video if you'd like to see it


----------



## tigerlilly

*counting crows - colorblind*

I am color...blind 
Coffee black and egg white 
Pull me out from inside 
I am ready 
I am ready 
I am ready 
I am 
taffy stuck, tongue tied 
Stuttered shook and uptight 
Pull me out from inside 
I am ready 
I am ready 
I am ready 
I am...fine 
I am covered in skin 
No one gets to come in 
Pull me out from inside 
I am folded, and unfolded, and unfolding 
I am 
colorblind 
Coffee black and egg white 
Pull me out from inside 
I am ready 
I am ready 
I am ready 
I am...fine 
I am...fine 
I am fine


----------



## flapjacker

Why? - Light Leaves


Each of these old light leaves is dirt,
barely held together by
tiny bone hands that used to be alive

Holding hands
loose gripped
at the deja vu dream scene end
of a lifelong relationship

These light leaves
is my hair on the bathroom floor,
my smaller self's down the sewer somewhere,
under berkeley, cincinatti, or on tour
Airplane rear
and hotel lobby ladies rooms: beware,
as these light leaves bagged up in plastic,
never to decompose or fertilize

When my balls are finally big enough to do it
I don't want no casket, no saddle,
no seethrough plastic mask,
no casket, no saddle,
no seethrough plastic mask

And when I finally do it
I wanna do the dirt
like the dead leaves do
and if you do leave the earth
when the earth leaves you
cold and hard as a marble table top
with nothing on top,
there's no hip-hip-hop-hooray
keeping Heaven's golden-barbed gateway,
no bright confetti hearts, death march, ticker tape parade
There's no mound of clouds to lounge on,
no mound of clouds to lounge on.


----------



## Chrysalii

"The Enemy Within" - Rush

_Things crawl in the darkness
That imagination spins
Needles at your nerve ends
Crawl like spiders on your skin

Pounding in your temples
And a surge of adrenaline
Every muscle tense to fence the enemy within

[Chorus:]
I'm not giving in to security under pressure
I'm not missing out on the promise of adventure
I'm not giving up on implausible dreams
Experience to extremes
Experience to extremes...

Suspicious looking stranger
Flashes you a dangerous grin
Shadows across your window...
Was it only trees in the wind?

Every breath a static charge,
A tongue that tastes like tin
Steely-eyed outside to hide the enemy within

To you, is it movement or is it action?
Is it contact or just reaction?
And you...revolution or just resistance?
Is it living, or just existence?
Yeah, you! It takes a little more persistence
To get up and go the distance_

I would like to add that Grace Under Pressure is one of the most under rated albums I've come across (Rush fans like it though).


----------



## Johnny Rotten

I guess for some reason.The Beatles- Dear Prudence

Dear Prudence won't you come out to play 
Dear Prudence greet the brand new day 
The sun is up the sky is blue 
It's beautiful and so are you 
Dear Prudence won't you come out to play 

Dear Prudence open up your eyes 
Dear Prudence see the sunny skies 
The wind is low the birds will sing 
That you are part of everything 
Dear Prudence, won't you open up your eyes 

Look around round 
Look around round round 
Look around 

Dear Prudence let me see your smile 
Dear Prudence like a little child 
The clouds will be a daisy chain 
So let me see your smile again 
Dear Prudence won't you let me see you smile 

Dear Prudence won't you come out to play 
Dear Prudence greet the brand new day 
The sun is up the sky is blue 
It's beautiful and so are you 
Dear Prudence won't you come out to play


----------



## Ununderstood

If it hasn't been said before then

Creep by Radiohead

When you were here before,
Couldn't look you in the eye
You're just like an angel,
Your skin makes me cry

You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
I wish I was special
You're so ****in' special

But I'm a creep,
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here

I don't care if it hurts,
I wanna have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul

I want you to notice
when I'm not around
You're so ****in' special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here, ohhhh, ohhhh

She's running out again
She's running out
She run run run run...
run... run...

Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so ****in' special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep,
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here

I don't belong here...


----------



## RockNRoll Dream

weemies said:


> Here's a song that is basically the SA anthem I didn't get to write because Trent Reznor beat me to it:
> 
> Nine Inch Nails - Every Day Is Exactly The Same


A couple of years ago, when my SA was really out of control, I basically had that song on loop. It's helped me through some hard times since then, too.

I don't remember who mentioned "Dogs" by Pink Floyd, but that's my all-time favourite song; and yes, it definitely reminds me of SA sometimes.

My contributions:

Soundgarden - "The Day I Tried to Live"
Black Sabbath - "Solitude"
In Flames - "Reflect the Storm"
Alice in Chains - "Am I Inside"
Iron Maiden - "Wasting Love"


----------



## Banzai

Man, listening to some of these songs really brings tears to my eyes...music really is beautiful


----------



## northernlight

Creep by Radiohead is a definite.


Weezer - El Scorcho 

Goddamn you half-Japanese girls
Do it to me every time
Oh, the redhead said you shred the cello
And I'm jello, baby
You won't talk, won't look, won't think of me
I'm the epitome of Public Enemy
Why you wanna go and do me like that?
Come on down to the street and dance with me

I'm a lot like you so please
Hello, I'm here, I'm waiting
I think I'd be good for you
And you'd be good for me

I asked you to go to the Green Day concert
You said you never heard of them
How cool is that?
So I went to your room and read your diary:
"Watching Grunge leg-drop New-Jack through a press table..."
And then my heart stopped: "Listening to Cio-Cio San
Fall in love all over again."

I'm a lot like you so please
Hello, I'm here, I'm waiting
I think I'd be good for you
And you'd be good for me

How stupid is it? I can't talk about it
I gotta sing about it and make a record of my heart
How stupid is it? Won't you give me a minute
Just come up to me and say hello to my heart
How stupid is it?
For all I know you want me too
And maybe you just don't know what to do
Or maybe you're scared to say: "I'm falling for you"

I wish I could get my head out of the sand
'Cause I think we'd make a good team
And you would keep my fingernails clean
But that's just a stupid dream that I won't realize
'Cause I can't even look in your eyes
Without shakin', and I ain't fakin'
I'll bring home the turkey if you bring home the bacon.

I'm a lot like you so please
Hello, I'm here, I'm waiting
I think I'd be good for you
And you'd be good for me


----------



## AussiePea

Porcupine Tree - Way out of here

Out at the train tracks
I dream of escape
But a song comes onto my iPod
And I realize it's getting late

And I can't take the staring
And the sympathy
And I don't like the questions "How do you feel?"
"How's it going in school?"
and "Do you wanna talk about it?"

Way out
Way out of here
Fade out
Fade out, vanish

And I'm trying to forget you
And I know that I will
In a thousand years, or maybe a week
Burn all your pictures, and cut out your face

The shutters are down and the curtains are closed
And I've covered my tracks
Disposed of the car
Trying to forget even your name and the way that you look
When you're sleeping
Dreaming of this

Way out
Way out of here
Fade out
Fade out, vanish


----------



## Sierra83

Muse - Map of the Problematique... love this song!

Fear
And the panic in the air 
I want to be free 
From desolation and despair 
And I feel 
Like everything I sow 
Is been swept away 
Well I refuse to let you go 

I can't get it right 
Get it right 
Since I met you 

Loneliness be over 
When will this loneliness be over? 

Life
Will flash before my eyes 
So scattered and lost
I want to touch the other side 
And no one 
Thinks they are to blame 
Why can't we see 
When we bleed we bleed the same?

I can't get it right 
Get it right 
Since I met you 

Loneliness be over 
When will this Loneliness be over? 

Loneliness be over 
When will this Loneliness be over?


----------



## jim_morrison

The Smiths - How soon is now?

I am the son 
and the heir
Of a shyness that is criminally vulgar 
I am the son and heir
Of nothing in particular 

You shut your mouth 
How can you say 
I go about things the wrong way 
I am Human and I need to be loved 
Just like everybody else does 

I am the son
and the heir
Of a shyness that is criminally vulgar 
I am the son and the heir
Of nothing in particular 

You shut your mouth 
How can you say 
I go about things the wrong way 
I am Human and I need to be loved 
Just like everybody else does 

There's a club, if you'd like to go 
You could meet somebody who really loves you 
So you go, and you stand on your own 
And you leave on your own 
And you go home 
And you cry 
And you want to die 

When you say it's gonna happen now, 
Well, when exactly do you mean? 
See I've already waited too long 
And all my hope is gone

I am Human And I need to be loved
Just like everybody else does


----------



## strawberryjulius

I was kind of hoping that someone else had mentioned this song, but oh well.

High Anxiety - The Suicide Machines

Well it's the high anxiety
I'm a victim of society
high anxiety
I'm a victim of society
high anxiety
it's my high anxiety getting to the best of me

Sometimes I feel like I'm gonna explode and
when I'm approaching total overload
I know that when I'm having a panic attack
to duck and cover
cuz I can feel it coming

This time I feel like I'm gonna die
cold sweat the fear is paralyzing
you know I wish that this was over and done
heart pounds I can feel it escalating

I don't know why
sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night
I don't know why
I gasp for breath
I'm really feeling like I'm on the brink of death 

I wish I could get this crisis under control
then I could feel some kind of closure
I feel this could go on and on without end
I guess I'll just have to ride it out cuz


----------



## Cataclysm Ballet

My Advice by Blacklisted. The last two lines hit me every time I hear it.

Life is cruel no choice but to play. 
We're up to our necks in yesterday. 
We all know that thief called life, leaves us in grief at night 
And I'm trying to tell you, don't try. No one cares. 
And I'm dying to tell you, you don't listen, YOU DON'T CARE. 
I can tell you everything that you need to know. 
You gotta face your past, see how long you can last. 
We will be remembered for everything that we did wrong.
We will be forgotten for everything that we did right.


----------



## tigerlilly

green day - restless heart syndrome

I've go a really bad disease
It's got me begging
On my hands and knees
Take me to the emergency
'cause something seems to be missing
Somebody take the pain away
It's like an ulcer bleeding in my brain
Send me to the pharmacy
So i can lose my memory
I'm elated
Medicated
Lord knows i tried to find a way to run away


I think they found another cure
For broken hearts and feeling insecure
You'd be surprised what i endure
What make you feel self-assure?

I never find a place to hide
You never know what could be
Waiting outside
The accidents you could find
It's like some kind of suicide

So what ails you is what impales you
I feel like i've been crucified to be satisfied

I'm a victim of my symptom
I am my own worst enemy
You're a victim of your symptom
You are your own worst enemy
Know your enemy

I'm elated
Medicated
I am my own worst enemy
So what ails you is what impales you
You are your own worst enemy
You're a victim of the system
You are your own worst enemy
You're a victim of the system
You are your own worst enemy


----------



## dollparts

april showers said:


> "Waste of Paint" by Bright Eyes is a good one.
> 
> I have a friend, he is mostly made of pain.
> And he wakes up, drives to work,
> and then straight back home again.
> He once cut one of my nightmares out of paper.
> I thought it was beautiful, I put it on a record cover.
> And I tried to tell him he had a sense
> of color and composition so magnificent.
> And he said
> 
> "Thank you, please
> but your flattery
> is truly not
> becoming me.
> Your eyes are poor.
> You're blind.
> You see,
> no beauty could have come from me.
> I'm a waste
> of breath,
> of space,
> of time."
> 
> I knew a woman, she was dignified and true.
> And her love for her man was one of her many virtues.
> Until one day, she found out that he had lied
> and she decided the rest of her life from that point on would be a lie.
> But she was grateful for everything that had happened.
> And she was anxious for all that would come next.
> But then she wept.
> What did you expect?
> In that big, old house
> with the cars she kept.
> "And such is life," she often said.
> With one day leading
> to the next,
> you get a little closer to your death,
> which was fine with her.
> She never got upset
> and with all the days she may have left,
> she would never clean
> another mess
> or fold his shirts
> or look her best.
> She was free
> to waste
> away
> alone.
> 
> Last night, my brother he got drunk and drove.
> And this cop he pulled him off to the side of the road.
> And he said, "Officer! Officer! You got the wrong man.
> No, no, I'm a student of medicine, a son of a banker, you don't understand!"
> The cop said, "No one got hurt, you should be thankful.
> And your carelessness, it is something awful.
> And no, I can't just let you go.
> And though your father's name is known,
> your decisions now are yours alone.
> You are nothing but a stepping stone
> on a path
> to debt,
> to loss,
> to shame."
> 
> The last few months I have been living with this couple.
> Yeah, you know, the kind who buy everything in doubles.
> They fit together, like a puzzle.
> And I love their love and I am thankful
> that someone actually receives the prize that was promised
> by all those fairy tales that drugged us.
> And they still do me.
> I'm sick, lonely,
> no laurel tree,
> just green envy.
> Will my number come up eventually?
> Like Love's some kind of lottery,
> where you scratch and see
> what's underneath.
> It's "Sorry",
> just one cherry,
> or "Play Again."
> Get lucky.
> 
> So I've been hanging out down by the train's depot.
> No, I don't ride.
> I just sit and watch the people there.
> And they remind me of wind up cars in motion.
> The way they spin and turn and jockey for positions.
> And I want to scream out that it all is nonsense.
> All your life's one track,
> can't they see it's pointless?
> But just then, my knees
> give under me.
> My head feels weak
> and suddenly
> it's clear to see
> it's not them but me,
> who has lost my self-identity.
> As I hide behind
> these books I read,
> while scribbling
> my poetry,
> like art could save a wretch like me,
> with some ideal ideology
> that no one could hope to achieve.
> And I am never real;
> it is just a sketch in me.
> And everything I made is trite
> and cheap
> and a waste
> of paint,
> of tape,
> of time.
> 
> So now I park my car down by the cathedral,
> where the floodlights point up at the steeples.
> Choir practice was filling up with people.
> I hear the sound escaping as an echo.
> Sloping off the ceiling at an angle.
> When the voices blend they sound like angels.
> I hope there's some room still in the middle.
> But when I lift my voice up now to reach them.
> The range is too high,
> way up in heaven.
> So I hold my tongue,
> forget the song,
> tie my shoe
> start walking off.
> And try to just keep moving on,
> with my broken heart
> and my absent God
> and I have no faith
> but it's all I want,
> to be loved.
> And believe,
> in my soul.
> In my soul.
> In my soul.
> In my soul.


Bright Eyes is a genius. 
This song is so beautiful. 
Bright Eyes talks to me on a very deep, emotional level.
This song breaks my heart.


----------



## kanarazu

I really like Motion City Soundtrack at the moment, they have a whole bunch of songs about anxiety and depression
"it’s so hard to relate
To the whole human race"

"I barely have the motivation
They say I suffer from a lack of seratonin 
synapses, they happen too infrequently for me 
to be functioning properly
I took the pills 
I took the advice 
The panic stopped
But still, I'm not right
Racing thoughts and wasted time"

"I'm sick of the things I do when I'm nervous
Like cleaning the oven or checking my tires
Or counting the number of tiles in the ceiling"

"why did I come here?
These humans all suck.
I'd rather be home feeling violent and lonely.
I'm not trying to sound so insincere,
but the postcard that's taped to the freezer reads:
"Wish you were here."
How I wish I could disappear."

"I'm afraid I'm alone and entirely useless"
Ahhhh I love them


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Grandaddy - I'm On Standby

I'm rolling down a well worn road
I'm wondering if I'll ever know
If I'll be better than I was before
When I surface through the service door

Bye bye
I'm on standby
Out of order or sort of 
unaligned
Powered down for redesign

Bye bye
I'm on standby
According to the work order 
that you signed
I'll be down for some time
I'll be down for some time

I got good at saying I gotta go
Number one at saying I don't know
But from the stories I've heard
You humans require more words

Bye bye
I'm on standby
Out of order or sort of 
unaligned
Powered down for redesign

Bye bye
I'm on standby
According to the work order 
you signed
I'll be down for some time
I'll be down for some time


----------



## RockNRoll Dream

Simon and Garfunkel - "A Most Peculiar Man"
Metallica - "The Unnamed Feeling"

These two cut so close to the bone that I can't listen to them without choking up. But they are both beautiful pieces of music.


----------



## knuckles17

lonely day by System of a Down


Such a lonely day
And it's mine
The most loneliest day in my life

Such a lonely day
Should be banned
It's a day that I can't stand

The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life

Such a lonely day
Shouldn't exist
It's a day that I'll never miss

Such a lonely day
And it's mine
The most loneliest day of my life

And if you go,
I wanna go with you
And if you die,
I wanna die with you
Take your hand and then walk away

The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life


Such a lonely day
And it's mine
It's a day that I am glad I survived.


----------



## Efsee

Elliott smith- No name #1

at a party he was waiting
looking kind of spooky and withdrawn
like he could be underwater
the mighty mother with her hundred arms

swept all aside
I hate to walk behind other people's ambition
I saw you waiting
saint like with your warning
leave alone, you don't belong here

he got nervous, started whistling
every thought a ricochet
did you notice, well I wondered
what's the worst thing I could say

and I froze up and sighed
you remind me of someones daughter
I forgot her, I forgot her name what a shame
go home and live with your pain
leave alone, leave alone'cause you know you don't belong
you don't belong here

and when I go don't you follow
leave alone, leave alone'cause you know you don't belong
you don't belong here
slip out quiet, nobody's looking
leave alone, you don't belong here

Eels-Things The Grandchildren Should Know

I go to bed real early
Everybody thinks it's strange
I get up early in the morning
No matter how disappointed i was
With the day before
It feels new

I don't leave the house much
I don't like being around people
Makes me nervous and weird
I don't like going to shows either
It's better for me to stay home
Some might think it means i hate people
But that's not quite right

I do some stupid things
But my heart's in the right place
And this i know

I got a dog
I take him for a walk
And all the people like to say hello
I'm used to staring down at the sidewalk cracks
I'm learning how to say hello
Without too much trouble

I'm turning out just like my father
Though i swore i never would
Now i can say that i have a love for him
I never really understood
What it must have been like for him
Living inside his head

I feel like he's here with me now
Even though he's dead

It's not all good and it's not all bad
Don't believe everything you read
I'm the only one who knows what it's like
So i though i'd better tell you
Before i leave

So in the end i'd like to say
That i'm a very thankful man
I tried to make the most of my situations
And enjoy what i had
I knew true love and i knew passion
And the difference between the two
And i had some regrets
But if i had to do it all again
Well, it's something i'd like to do


----------



## Efsee

Some of elliott smith's songs are so personal that they are cringeworthy.

Elliott smith-Memory lane

This is the place you end up when you lose the chase
Where you're dragged against your will from a basement on the hill
And all anybody knows is you're not like them
And they kick you in the head and send you back to bed
Isolation pulled you past a tunnel
To a bright world where you can make a place to stay
But everybody's scared of this place, they're staying away
Your little house on Memory Lane

The mayor's name is fear
His force patrols the pier
From a mountain of cliche
That advances every day
The doctor spoke a cloud
He rained out loud
You'll keep your doors and windows shut
And swear you'll never show a soul again
But isolation pushes you 'til every muscle aches
Down the only road it ever takes
But everybody's scared of this place, they're staying away
Your little house on Memory Lane

If it's your decision to be open about yourself
Be careful or else
Be careful or else

I'm comfortable apart
It's all written on my chart
And I take what's given me
Most cooperatively
I do what people say and lie in bed all day
Absolutely horrified
I hope you're satisfied
Isolation pushes past self-hatred, guilt, and shame
To a place where suffering is just a game
But everybody's scared of this place, they're staying away
Your little house on Memory Lane
Your little house on Memory Lane


----------



## Banzai

Iris - Goo Goo Dolls

Verse 1

And I'd give up forever to touch you
Cause I know that you feel me somehow
You're the closest to heaven that I'll ever be
And I don't want to go home right now
Verse 2

And all I can taste is this moment
And all I can breathe is your life
Cause sooner or later it's over
I just don't want to miss you tonight
Chorus

And I don't want the world to see me
Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am
Verse 3

And you can't fight the tears that ain't coming
Or the moment of truth in your lies
When everything seems like the movies
Yeah you bleed just to know your alive

Chorus

And I don't want the world to see me
Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am
Chorus

I don't want the world to see me
Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am

http://www.last.fm/music/Goo+Goo+Dolls/_/Iris
http://www.nhaccuatui.com/nghe?M=u3THIPvtj0 (Ronan Keating)


----------



## coldmorning

Ben Harper - Glory and Consequence


I'm more afraid of living
than I am scared to die
I'm more afraid of falling
than I am of flying high

Every moral has a story
every story has an end
every battle has its glory
and its consequence

I'm more afraid of loving
than I am of being scorned
but I will keep on trying
though I have been forewarned

Every moral has a story
every story has an end
every battle has its glory
and its consequence

I would rather me be lonely
and you have someone to hold
I'm not as scared of dying
as I am of growing old.


----------



## SAgirl

Stop and Stare - One Republic


----------



## Dempsey

Tool - Lateralus

Over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind.
Withering my intuition leaving all these opportunities behind.

(my sister mentioned she thinks of me every time she hears this song)


----------



## Melinda

My current favorite, the first techno song I've heard that reminds me of SA. 

Castaway - Bennassi Bros

I'm wandering alone in an open space
Looking around for a human trace
Along the edge of this satellite 
Losing the rule in this empty sky.

I pray off the ghost of this galaxy
Losing myself in this ecstasy
No clock is turning to sign the time
Everything's flowing through day and night

No noise is breaking my silent star
I'm on the run I can go so far
Flying in absence of gravity
Feeling the vibe of eternity.

This is the lesson I had to learn
This is the treasure I had to earn
I am the owner of nowhereland
Queen of a castle that's made of sand

Staring in front of the universe
Maybe someday I'll meet someone else
I'm sure I'll do it but 'till that day
Here on my star I am just a castaway.


----------



## ManOnTheMOON

*Kid Cudi - Man on The Moon
*
I never gave a ****
I never a **** about what ****** thought about me
I mean I did but I didnt, you know what i mean

V1
They can't comprenhend
Or even close to understanding him
I guess if I was boring they would love me more
Guess if I was simple in the mind
Everything would be fine
Maybe if I was jerk to girls
Instead of being nice and speakin kind words
But then maybe it would be ok to say then
I wasn't a good guy to begin with

HOOK
But now my mind is all crazy, crazy, crazy...
They gat me thinkin ine human,
Like I came in from above, above, above...
Feelin like a airplane in the sky
But then they say I'm crazy, crazy, crazy...
They gat me thinkin ine human,
Like I came in from above, above, above...
Feelin like a bird sittin high

CHORUS
I be that man on the moon
I'm that man on the moon
And imma do what I do so
Do you hey hey
I be posted with a blunt and a brew my dude
I'm that man on the moon
I'm up up on the moon

V2
Close my eyes, hide in the dark
It's a curtain call, come one come all
All I try to do is make it simple
The ones that make it complicated
Never get congradulated
I'm sumtin different in all aspects
Don't want a woman jus to love her assets
Still wife her up even with her flat chest
The type to get hurt
But that's the past tense

HOOK
But now my mind is all hazy, hazy, hazy...
I be thinkin that I'm ball,
Becuz they used to call me wayne, wayne, wayne...
But my swag was a little different
But now my mind is all hazy, hazy, hazy...
I be thinkin that I'm ball,
But they the ones that blame, blame, blame...
I gat the last laugh *****

Chorus


----------



## Toad Licker

Assemblage 23 - Cocoon

Even though I know it's only chemical,
these peaks and valleys are beginning to take their toll.
Tryin' to convince myself that all it takes is time,
but the most derisive voice I hear is mine.

It opens all the scars on me.
It leaves me shaken in my belief.
It takes my hand just to drag me down.
It makes a stranger in the crowd.

Give me isolation just for now,
I feel a hard rain coming down.
I promise that I will be back soon,
But for now I'll return to my cocoon.

There is thunder in the distance and the sky grows gray.
There is lighting in the clouds in search of prey.
It's not a matter of if as much as when,
the clouds will break and the rainfall will begin.

It opens all the scars on me.
It leaves me shaken in my belief.
It takes my hand just to drag me down.
It makes a stranger in the crowd.

Give me isolation just for now,
I feel a hard rain coming down.
I promise that I will be back soon,
but for now I'll return to my cocoon.

Cracks in the chrysalis spread out like tiny snakes
that hiss a litany of rumors and mistakes.
But I'm afraid their cause is fraught with futility.
There is nothing more that they can take from me.

It opens all the scars on me.
It leaves me shaken in my belief.
It takes my hand just to drag me down.
It makes a stranger in the crowd.

Give me isolation just for now,
I feel a hard rain coming down.
I promise that I will be back soon,
but for now I'll return to my cocoon.


----------



## SK7

Lesley Roy - Thinking Out Loud 

I've been losing my mind
I've been living a lie
I've been running away
For so long
I try to put on a face
And cover my heart
But I'm needing it now
So bad

I don't know
How I feel
Maybe I'm mad
Or maybe I'm proud
Can't find the truth
Can't speak my mind
Don't know what Ill say
I'm just thinking out loud
Thinking out loud

No, no I cant explain
What's happened to me
I feel like I'm right
And wrong
Inside everything's upside down
Everything's spinning around
And it's freaking me out

I don't know
How I feel
Maybe I'm mad
Or maybe I'm proud
Can't find the truth
Can't speak my mind
Don't know what Ill say
I'm just thinking out loud

If only for a day
I could be free
I bet you'd feel the same
If you were me
I'm gonna spit it out
Just let go.
I've been losing my mind
I've been living a lie
I've been running away
For so long

I don't know
How I feel
Maybe I'm mad
Or maybe I'm proud
Can't find the truth
Can't speak my mind
I don't know what Ill say
I'm just thinking out loud
I'm thinking out loud
Thinking out loud
Can't find the truth
Can't speak my mind
I don't know what Ill say
I'm just thinking out loud


----------



## Toad Licker

Mariella - Kate Nash

I'm heavy handed, to say the least. 
My mother thinks I'll be an awful clutcher 'cus I spill things from stiring them too quickly. 
I'm far too loud. 
Its like, as soon as I've got an opinion, it just has to come out. 
I laugh at stupid things just 'cause they tickle me. 
And sometimes, sometimes, I wish I was like Mariella, 
she got some pritt stick and glued her lips together. 
So she never had to speak, never had to speak, never had to speak. 
People used to say shes as quiet as a mouse, she just doesn't make a peep. 
She marched to her wardrobe and threw away the colour, because wearing black looks mysterious, but it didn't impress her mother. 
She wanted to dress her baby in patterns and flowers, but Mariella just crossed her arms and so she cried for hours. 
Mariella. 
Mariella. 
My pretty, baby girl 
Unglue your lips from being together and wear some pink and pearls. 
You can have your friends 'round and they can stay for tea. 
Won't you just try to fit in please, do this for me. 
But Mariella just crossed her arms and walked up the stairs and she went into her bedroom, and she sat on her bed. 
And she looked in the mirror and she thought to herself If I wanna play, I can play with me, If I wanna think, I'll think in my head. 
At school, Mariella didn't have many friends, yeah, the girls there, they looked at her and thought she was quite strange. 
Boys aren't really into girls at that age. 
And the teachers, they thought Mariella was just going through a phase. 
But Mariella just smiled as she skipped down the road because she knew all the secrets in her world. 
yeah, she always got the crossword puzzle right every day and she could do the alphabet backwards, without making any mistakes. 
Mariella. 
Mariella. 
Pretty, pretty girl. 
Mariella. 
Mariella. 
Happy in her own little world 
Happy in her own little world 
And she says I'm never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever, yeah, I'm never ever ever ever ever ever ever, yeah, I'm never ever ever ever ever ever ever gunna unglue my lips from being together
She said I'm never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever, yeah, I'm never ever ever ever ever ever ever, yeah, I'm never ever ever ever ever ever ever evereverevereverevereverevereverever gunna unglue my lips from being together


----------



## Miss Meggie

*I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry*- Johnny Cash (originally by Hank Williams)

Hear that lonesome whip-poor-will? He sounds too blue to fly. The midnight train is whining low. I'm so lonesome I could cry.
I've never seen a night so long, when time goes crawling by. The moon just went behind a cloud to hide its face and cry.
Did you ever see a robin weep when leaves begin to die? That means he's lost the will to live. I'm so lonesome I could cry.
The silence of a falling star lights up a purple sky. And as I wonder where you are, I'm so lonesome I could cry. I'm so lonesome I could cry.


----------



## IntrovertOwl

By Myself - Linkin Park

What do I do to ignore them behind me? 
Do I follow my instincts blindly? 
Do I hide my pride from these bad dreams 
And give in to sad thoughts that are maddening? 
Do I let them go and try to stand it? 
Or do I try to catch them red handed
Do I trust some and get fooled by phoniness, 
Or do I trust nobody and live in loneliness? 
Because I can’t hold on when I’m stretched so thin 
I make the right moves but I’m lost within 
I put on my daily façade but then 
I just end up getting hurt again 

by myself (myself) 
I ask why, but in my mind I find
I can’t rely on myself (myself) 
I ask why, but in my mind I find
I can’t rely on myself

I can’t hold on 
To what I want when I’m stretched so thin 
It’s all too much to take in 
I can’t hold on 
To anything watching everything spin 
With thoughts of failure sinking in 

If I turn my back I’m defenseless 
And to go blindly seems senseless 
If I hide my pride and let it all go on then they’ll 
Take from me ‘till everything is gone 
If I let them go I’ll be outdone 
But if I try to catch them I’ll be outrun 
If I’m killed by the questions like a cancer 
Then I’ll be buried in the silence of the answer 

By myself (myself) 
I ask why, but in my mind I find
I can’t rely on myself (myself) 
I ask why, but in my mind I find
I can’t rely on myself

I can’t hold on 
To what I want when I’m stretched so thin 
It’s all too much to take in 
I can’t hold on 
To anything watching everything spin 
With thoughts of failure sinking in

How do you think / I’ve lost so much 
I’m so afraid / I’m out of touch 
How do you expect / I will know what to do 
When all I know / Is what you tell me to 

Don’t you (know) 
I can’t tell you how to make it (go) 
No matter what I do, how hard I (try) 
I can’t seem to convince myself (why) 
I’m stuck on the outside 
Don’t you (know) 
I can’t tell you how to make it (go) 
No matter what I do, how hard I (try) 
I can’t seem to convince myself (why) 
I’m stuck on the outside

I can’t hold on 
To what I want when I’m stretched so thin 
It’s all too much to take in 
I can’t hold on 
To anything watching everything spin 
With thoughts of failure sinking in

I can’t hold on 
To what I want when I’m stretched so thin 
It’s all too much to take in 
I can’t hold on 
To anything watching everything spin 
With thoughts of failure sinking...


----------



## aw3se4dr5

Panic Attack by Dream Theater

All wound up
On the edge
Terrified

Sleep disturbed
Restless mind
Petrified

Bouts of fear
Permeate
All I see

Heightening
Nervousness
Threatens me

I am paralyzed
So afraid to die

Caught off guard
Warning signs
Never show

Tension strikes
Choking me
Worries grow

Why do I feel so numb
Is it something to do with where I come from
Should this be fight or flight
I don't know why I'm constantly so uptight

Rapid heartbeat pounding through my chest
Agitated body in distress
I feel like I'm in danger
Daily life is strangled by my stress

A stifling surge
Shooting through all my veins
Extreme apprehension
Suddenly I'm insane

Lost all hope for redemption
A grave situation desperate at best

Why do I feel so numb
Is it something to do with where I come from
Should this be fight or flight
I don't know why I'm constantly reeling

Helpless hysteria
A false sense of urgency
Trapped in my phobia
Possessed by anxiety

Run
Try to hide
Overwhelmed by this complex delirium

Helpless hysteria 
A false sense of urgency 
Trapped in my phobia 
Possessed by anxiety 

Run 
Try to hide 
Overwhelmed by this complex delirium


----------



## Zombie Sheep

Has anybody posted 'How Soon Is Now' by the Smiths? I couldn't be bothered checking 6 pages of this. That's pretty much how I feel about this stupid situation. Lame. I like the Smiths! This stupid condition made me feel the same way as Morrissey. I suck.:roll

This is the Paradise Lost version. Much better!






Edit: Oh yeah, the lyrics. This is by memory so sorry if this is wrong...

I am the sun and the air
Of a shyness that is criminally broken
I am the sun and air
Of nothing in particular

You shut your mouth, how can you say
I go about things the wrong way
I am human and need to be loved
Just like everybody else does

There's a club that you like to go
You could meet somebody, who really loves you
But you go there and stand on your own
And you leave on your own
And you go home and you cry and you want to die

When you say it's gonna happen now
What exactly do you mean?
See I've already waited too long
And all my hope is gone... 

Gah! Just checked and Jim Morrisson posted this song. I should have looked. Anyway, I bet nobody posted Retreat to Nowhere by Napalm Death! That's about social phobia. But it's like 55 seconds long so I won't post it.


----------



## mrbojangles

I cannot leave here, I cannot stay,
Forever haunted, more than afraid,
Asphyxiate on words I would say,
I'm drawn to a blackened sky as I turn blue.


----------



## Zombie Sheep

Actually I will... Lyrics?

A clash of eyes resets my mind
Perhaps this time?

Retreat to nowhere...

A social skill I lack
Holds me back... :sus






Nice... :boogie


----------



## socialcocoon

The Voice Within-Christina Aguilera

V1: Young girl, don't cry
I'll be right here when your world starts to fall
Young girl, it's alright
Your tears will dry, you'll soon be free to fly

When you're safe inside your room you tend to dream
Of a place where nothing's harder than it seems
No one ever wants or bothers to explain
Of the heartache life can bring and what it means

Chorus: When there's no one else
Look inside yourself
Like your oldest friend 
Just trust the voice within
Then you'll find the strength
That will guide your way
You'll learn to begin 
To trust the voice within

V2: Young girl, don't hide
You'll never change if you just run away
Young girl, just hold tight
And soon you're gonna see your brighter day

And now in a world where innocence is quickly claimed
It's so hard to stand your ground when you're so afraid
No one reaches out a hand for you to hold
When you're lost outside, look inside to your soul

Chorus

Bridge: Life is a journey
It can take you anywhere you choose to go
As long as you're learning
You'll find all you'll ever need to know
You'll break it
You'll make it
Just don't forsake it because
No one can stop you, you know that I'm talking to you

Chorus

Young girl, don't cry
I'll be right here when your world starts to fall


It's so inspirational to me. I plan to have a cover of it up on Youtube later today.

P.S.- Due to difficulties, I couldn't put it up yesterday. Hopefully tonight, it will be.


----------



## djr86

Born to be down
Learned all my lessons before now
Born to be down
I figure you're used to it

[CHORUS]
And you just don't get it
You keep it copasetic
And you learn to accept it
And you know you're so pathetic
And you just don't get it
You keep it copasetic
And you learn to accept it
And you know you're so pathetic

And you don't
And you don't
And you don't
And you don't

Born to be down
I think that I've said this before now
Born to be down
What good is confidence

Chorus

And you don't
And you don't
And you don't
And you don't

Chorus (x2)

And you don't
And you don't
And you don't
And you don't
And you don't
And you don't
And you don't
And you don't

Chorus (x2)

And you don't


----------



## jook

*BECAUSE OF YOU -- Kelly Clarkson*

_I will not make the same mistakes that you did 
I will not let myself cause my heart so much misery 
I will not break the way you did 
You fell so hard 
I've learned the hard way, to never let it get that far

Because of you 
I will never stray too far from the sidewalk 
Because of you 
I learned to play on the safe side
So I don't get hurt 
Because of you 
I find it hard to trust 
Not only me, but everyone around me 
Because of you 
I am afraid

I lose my way 
And it's not too long before you point it out 
I cannot cry 
Because I know that's weakness in your eyes 
I'm forced to fake, a smile, a laugh
Every day of my life 
My heart can't possibly break 
When it wasn't even whole to start with

Because of you 
I will never stray too far from the sidewalk 
Because of you 
I learned to play on the safe side 
So I don't get hurt 
Because of you 
I find it hard to trust 
Not only me, but everyone around me 
Because of you 
I am afraid

I watched you die 
I heard you cry
Every night in your sleep 
I was so young 
You should have known better than to lean on me 
You never thought of anyone else 
You just saw your pain 
And now I cry 
In the middle of the night 
For the same damn thing

Because of you 
I will never stray too far from the sidewalk 
Because of you 
I learned to play on the safe side 
So I don't get hurt 
Because of you 
I tried my hardest just to forget everything 
Because of you 
I don't know how to let anyone else in 
Because of you 
I'm ashamed of my life because it's empty 
Because of you 
I am afraid 
_


----------



## Kwinnky

I Don't Wanna Be-Gavin Degraw

I don't need to be anything other than a prison guard's son
I don't need to be anything other than a specialist's son
I don't have to be anyone other than a birth of two souls in one
Part of where I'm going is knowing where I'm coming from

I don't want to be anything other than what I've been tryin to be lately
All I have to do is think of me and have peace of mind
I'm tired of looking 'round rooms wonder what I gotta do
Or who I'm supposed to be
I don't want to be anything other than me

I'm surrounded by liars everywhere I turn
I'm surrounded by impostors everywhere I turn
I'm surrounded by identity crisis everywhere I turn
I'm the only one who's noticed
I can't be the only one who's learned

I don't want to be anything other than what I've been trying to be lately
All I have to do is think of me and have peace of mind
I'm tired of looking 'round rooms wonder what I gotta do
Or who I'm supposed to be
I don't want to be anything other than me

Can I have everyone's attention please
if you're not like this and that
You're gonna have to leave
I came from the mountains
the crust of creation
My whole situation made from clay dust stone
and now I'm telling everybody

I don't want to be anything other than what I've been trying to be lately
All I have to do is think of me and have peace of mind
I'm tired of looking 'round rooms wonder what I gotta to do
Or who I'm supposed to be
I don't want to be anything other than me
I DONT WANNA BE...
I DONT WANNA BE...
I DONT WANNA BE...
I DONT WANNA BE ANYTHING...
ANYTHING OTHER THAN ME...
I don't wanna be...
I dont't wanna be...
I don't wanna be ...

But this one by Yoko Kanno and The Seatbelts really hits me

Happiness is just a word to me
And it might have meant a thing or two
If I'd known the difference

Emptiness, a lonely parody
And my life, another smokin' gun
A sign of my indifference

Always keepin' safe inside
Where no one ever had a chance
To penetrate a break in

Let me tell you some have tried
But I would slam the door so tight
That they could never get in

Kept my cool under lock and key
And I never shed a tear
Another sign of my condidtion

Fear of love or bitter vanity
That kept me on the run
The main events at my confession

I kept a chain upon my door
That would shake the shame of Cain
Into a blind submission

The burning ghost without a name
Was calling all the same
But I wouldn't listen

The longer I'd stall
The further I'd crawl
The further I'd crawl
The harder I'd fall
I was crawlin' into the fire

The more that I saw
The further I'd fall
The further I'd fall
The lower I'd crawl
I kept fallin' into the fire
Into the fire
Into the fire

Suddenly it occurred to me
The reason for the run and hide
Had totaled my existnce

Everything left on the other side
Could never be much worse that this
But could I go the distance

I faced the door and all my shame
Tearin' off each piece of chain
Until they all were broken

But no matter how I tried
The other side was licked so tight
That door it wouldn't open

Gave it all that I got
And started to knock
Shouted for someone
To open the lock
I just gotta get through the door

And the more that I knocked
The hotter I got
The hotter I got
The harder I'd knock
I just gotta break through the door

Gotta knock a little harder
Gotta knock a little harder
Gotta knock a little harder
Break through the door


----------



## kingfoxy

carry on my wayward son by kansas leave me alone by extreme broken wheel by magnum summer rain by savatage standing alone by tyketto mr jones by counting crows :sigh


----------



## Havalina

Boo Radleys-Everything is Sorrow (I adore this song, way too relatable)

And you know you shouldn't have another cigarette
But nothing else makes much sense, nothing else will recompense
And you get your loneliness out of a magazine
You never felt nothing at all 
No one else will ever know 

Another one has dragged you home and sworn that you're the only one
You dream they'll play a special part 
You'll write their name across your heart
But then it's back inside your head 
The thought that it will turn out bad
A fleeting glimpse of what is bound to be 

Now the phone has lost its voice 
You're on your own again 
Spend your time on endless bedroom floor soliloquies 
The only voices you'll hear all day
Will it always be this way (yes) 

Once you recognise the truth that all is sad and you're the proof 
You might as well fight the day 
Kick back at the pricks that say
All is school and work no more break your back it's not our war 
Disengage the only way to win 

Opened up my paintbox it had all turned to blue 
I worked in birkenhead for you it brings me tears even now 
You tried to kill me
Break my will 
You almost won i hate you still 
The hated suffer not what's worse 
The hater carries round the curse
It eats me up the cancer that is you 

Don't paint blue all the time 
Know the truth, read the signs 
Live your life as a lie
You don't have to die


----------



## Miss Meggie

*No Rain* by Blind Melon

All I can say is that my life is pretty plain. I like watching the puddles gather rain. And all I can do is just pour some tea for two and speak my point of view, but it's not sane. It's not sane.
I just want someone to say to me "I'll always be there when you wake." You know I'd like to keep my cheeks dry today. So stay with me and I'll have it made.
And I don't understand why I sleep all day and I start to complain when there's no rain. And all I can do is read a book to stay awake and it rips my life away, but it's a great escape. 
All I can say is that my life is pretty plain. You don't like my point of view, you think that I'm insane. It's not sane.
I just want someone to say to me "I'll always be there when you wake." You know I'd like to keep my cheeks dry today. So stay with me and I'll have it made.


----------



## Meli24R

The Spectator-The Bravery

He is a nocturnal always alone
They all speak in secret codes
that he has never known
In this world but not of it
so he watches from above it
A visitor here, this is not home
I am the spectator
I can see the world passing by from here
And I am just a child to a man
back to the dust where I began
I was never even here at all
I am the spectator
I am the spectator
His eyes like two cats scratching in his head
Begging him for sleep starving for a bed
But sleep it never comes
so he ticks the time away
Hour after hour hear them play
The bells go
Chime, chime, chime
Ticking, ticking time
Chime, chime, chime
Ticking, ticking time.


----------



## miniman45

Such sordid words have fallen
Into deaf ears
A mind ignored in swollen form
And without fear

Today I show my face
And whispers turn into screams, 
Visions of what might have been 
And what will never be
Conforming to rejection
Coexisting pain until abnormal is routine
And it's routine to tolerate

The scars are embedded 
Lost in translation
Spoken too softly
Or maybe you didn't hear me
Carved in reflection
The beast in the beauty
Loathing and listning
Or maybe you weren't listening
Oh

So where will you run 
If the sky starts falling
When your home is nowhere to be found
Will you remain 
Unscarred beyond relentless crawling 
When your world comes tumbling down

Today I showed my face 
And whispers turned to screams
Visions of what might have been 
And what will never be [x2]

Cause and effect
And ignorance is bliss
Words can be weapons
If that is what you wish
Pause and reflect
With the blade at your wrist
The silence is deafening
And screams all of this


----------



## thewall

*"One" by Harry Nilsson*

One is the loneliest number that you'll ever do
Two can be as bad as one
It's the loneliest number since the number one

No is the saddest experience you'll ever know
Yes it's the saddest experience you'll ever know
Because one is the loneliest number that you'll ever do
One is the loneliest number that you'll ever know

It's just no good anymore since you went away
Now I spend my time
Just making rhymes of yesterday

Because one is the loneliest number
That you'll ever do
One is the loneliest number
That you'll ever know

One is the loneliest number
One is the loneliest number
One is the loneliest number
That you'll ever do
One is the loneliest number
Much, much worse than two

One is the number divided by two
One...

One is the loneliest number


----------



## depression25

this one always had been my first SA song


----------



## Strut

Green Day's Basket Case


Do you have the time
To listen to me whine
About nothing and everything
All at once
I am one of those
Melodramatic fools
Neurotic to the bone
No doubt about it

Sometimes I give myself the creeps
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm cracking up
Am I just paranoid?
Am I just stoned?

I went to a shrink
To analyze my dreams
She says it's lack of sex
That's bringing me down
I went to a *****
He said my life's a bore
So quit my whining cause
It's bringing her down

Sometimes I give myself the creeps
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm cracking up
Am I just paranoid?
Uh, yuh, yuh, ya

Grasping to control
So I better hold on

Sometimes I give myself the creeps
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm cracking up
Am I just paranoid?
Am I just stoned?


----------



## lonelygirl88

one of my fav songs: P.O.D.- Goodbye For Now

I can still see the light 
at the end of the tunnel shine
through the dark times
even when I lose my mind

But it feels like no one
in the world is listening
and I can't ever seem
to make the right decisions

I walk around in the same haze
I'm still caught in my same ways
I'm losing time in these strange days
but somehow I always know
the right things to say

I don't know what time it is
or who's the one to blame for this
Do I believe what I can't see
And how do you know
which way the wind blows

Cause I can feel it all around
I'm lost between the sound
And just when I think
I know, there she goes

[Chorus]
Goodbye for now
Goodbye for now
So long

Goodbye for now (I'm not the type to say I told you so)
Goodbye for now
So long (I think the hardest part of holding on is letting it go)

When will we sing
A new song
A new song

We're still smilin' as the day goes by
and how come nobody
ever knows the reasons why
Bury you deep so far
you can't see

If you're like me
who wears a broken
heart on your sleeve

Pains and struggles that
you know so well
Either time don't
It can't or it just won't tell

I'm not the type to say
I told you so
I think the hardest part
of holding on is letting it go

I don't know what time it is
or who's the one to blame for this
Do I believe what I can't see
And how do you know
which way the wind blows

Cause I can feel it all around
I'm lost between the sound
And just when I think I know 
there she goes

Goodbye for now
Goodbye for now
So long

Goodbye for now (I'm not the type to say I told you so)
Goodbye for now
So long (I think the hardest part of holding on is letting it go)

[Repeat]
When will we sing
A new song
A new song

And you can sing until
there's no song left (song left)
And I can scream until
the world goes deaf (goes deaf)

For every other word
left unsaid you should 
have took the time to
read the sign and
see what it meant

In some ways everybody
feels alone so if the
burden is mine then
I can carry my own

If joy really comes
in the morning time
then I'm gonna sit back
and wait until the
next sunrise...(fade)

Goodbye for now
Goodbye for now
So long

Goodbye for now (I'm no the type to say I told you so)
Goodbye for now
So long (I think the hardest part of holding on is letting it go)

[Repeat 3x]
When will we sing 
A new song
A new song

When will we sing (When will we sing)
A new song
A new song

(Away)
[Repeat 3x]
(I runaway)


----------



## jook

This is one that was probably written before most of you were even born but it's still a cool song so here's the link to check it out!

*



*
*Helen Reddy - Angie Baby*

You live your life in the songs you hear
on the rock and roll radio
and when a young girl doesn't have any friends
thats a really nice place to go
folks hoping you'd turn out cool
but they had to take you out of school
you're a little touched you know
angie baby

lovers appear in your room each night
and they whirl you across the floor
but they always seem to fade away
when your daddy taps on your door
angie girl are you alright?
tell the radio goodnight
all alone once more angie baby

Chorus
angie baby
you're a special lady
living in a world of make believe
well maybe

stopping at her house is a neighbour boy
with evil on his mind
cos he's been peeking in angie's room
at the night through her window blind
I see your folks have gone away
would you dance with me today
I'll show you how to have a good time
angie baby

( angie baby ) (angie baby )

when he walks in the room
he feels confused
like he walked into a play
and the music's so loud
it spins him around
till his soul has lost it's way
and as she turns the volume down
he's getting smaller with the sound
it seems to pull him off the ground
toward the radio he's bound
never to be found

the headlines read that a boy disapeared
and everyone thinks he died
except a crazy girl with a secret lover
who keeps her satisfied
it's so nice to be insane
no one asked you to explain
radio by your side
angie baby

Chorus
angie baby
you're a special lady
living in a world of make believe
wellYou live your life in the songs you hear
on the rock and roll radio
and when a young girl doesn't have any friends
thats a really nice place to go
folks hoping you'd turn out cool
but they had to take you out of school
you're a little touched you know
angie baby

lovers appear in your room each night
and they whirl you across the floor
but they always seem to fade away
when your daddy taps on your door
angie girl are you alright?
tell the radio goodnight
all alone once more angie baby

Chorus
angie baby
you're a special lady
living in a world of make believe
well maybe

stopping at her house is a neighbour boy
with evil on his mind
cos he's been peeking in angie's room
at the night through her window blind
I see your folks have gone away
would you dance with me today
I'll show you how to have a good time
angie baby

( angie baby ) (angie baby )

when he walks in the room
he feels confused
like he walked into a play
and the music's so loud
it spins him around
till his soul has lost it's way
and as she turns the volume down
he's getting smaller with the sound
it seems to pull him off the ground
toward the radio he's bound
never to be found

the headlines read that a boy disapeared
and everyone thinks he died
except a crazy girl with a secret lover
who keeps her satisfied
it's so nice to be insane
no one asked you to explain
radio by your side
angie baby

Chorus
angie baby
you're a special lady
living in a world of make believe
well maybe
well maybe
well maybe

well maybe 
maybe
well maybe
well maybe

well maybe


----------



## xtina

Efsee said:


> Some of elliott smith's songs are so personal that they are cringeworthy.
> 
> Elliott smith-Memory lane
> 
> This is the place you end up when you lose the chase
> Where you're dragged against your will from a basement on the hill
> And all anybody knows is you're not like them
> And they kick you in the head and send you back to bed
> Isolation pulled you past a tunnel
> To a bright world where you can make a place to stay
> But everybody's scared of this place, they're staying away
> Your little house on Memory Lane
> 
> The mayor's name is fear
> His force patrols the pier
> From a mountain of cliche
> That advances every day
> The doctor spoke a cloud
> He rained out loud
> You'll keep your doors and windows shut
> And swear you'll never show a soul again
> But isolation pushes you 'til every muscle aches
> Down the only road it ever takes
> But everybody's scared of this place, they're staying away
> Your little house on Memory Lane
> 
> If it's your decision to be open about yourself
> Be careful or else
> Be careful or else
> 
> I'm comfortable apart
> It's all written on my chart
> And I take what's given me
> Most cooperatively
> I do what people say and lie in bed all day
> Absolutely horrified
> I hope you're satisfied
> Isolation pushes past self-hatred, guilt, and shame
> To a place where suffering is just a game
> But everybody's scared of this place, they're staying away
> Your little house on Memory Lane
> Your little house on Memory Lane


THIS. so much.


----------



## Cali M

Nothing Came Out by The Moldy Peaches

Just because I don't say anything
Doesn't mean I don't like you
I open my mouth and I try and I try
But no words came out


----------



## bethadeetz

*Reasons Not To Be An Idiot by Frank Turner*

You're not as messed up as you think you are 
Your self-absorption makes you messier 
Just settle down and you will feel a whole lot better 
Deep down you're just like everybody else

She's not as pretty as she thinks she is 
Just picture her after she's had kids 
I bet she sits at home and listens to The Smiths 
Deep down she's just like everybody else

So why are you sat at home? 
You're not designed to be alone 
You just got used to saying "no" 
So get up and get down and get outside 
Cos it's a lovely sunny day 
But you hide yourself away 
You've only got yourself to blame 
Get up and get down and get outside

He's not as clever as he likes to think 
He's just ambitious with his arguing 
He's crap at dancing, yeah and he can't hold his drink 
Deep down he's just like everybody else

I'm not as awesome as this song makes out 
I'm angry, underweight and sketching out 
I'm building bonfires on my vanities and doubts 
To get warm just like everybody else

So why are you sat at home? 
You're not designed to be alone 
You just got used to saying "no" 
So get up and get down and get outside 
Cos it's a lovely sunny day 
But you hide yourself away 
You've only got yourself to blame 
Get up and get down and get outside

Amy thinks that life is lacking in drama 
So she fell for horoscopes, faith-healing and karma 
She's so wrapped up in her invisible armour 
She'll never grow into herself 
And it's OK thinking me and all my friends are just wasters 
But saying that I can still see through her heirs and graces 
I bet she's scared her life won't leave any traces 
Caught up like everyone else

That's not the point anyway 
Oh darling, I felt compelled to call you up to say... 
So why are you sat at home? 
You're not designed to be alone 
You just got used to saying "no" 
So get up and get down and get outside 
Cos it's a lovely sunny day 
But you hide yourself away 
You've only got yourself to blame 
Get up and get down and get outside 
Get up and get down and get outside 
Get up and get down and get outside 
Get up and get down and get outside 
Get up and get down and get outside 
Get up and get down and get outside


----------



## electrocutee

Eve 6 - Inside Out

I would swallow my pride
I would choke on the rinds
but the lack thereof
would leave me empty inside
Swallow my doubt
turn it inside out
find nothing but faith
in nothing
*I wanna put my tender
heart in a blender
watch it spin around
to a beautiful oblivion*
Rendezvous 
then I'm through with you

I burn burn
like a wicker cabinet
chalk white
and oh so frail
I see our time
has gotten stale

The tick tock
of the clock is painful
all sane and logical
I want to tear it
off the wall
I hear words
in clips and phrases
I think sick
like ginger ale
My stomach turns
and I exhale

I would swallow my pride
I would choke on the rinds
but the lack thereof
would leave me empty inside
Swallow my doubt
turn it inside out 
find nothing but faith
in nothing
I wanna put my tender
heart in a blender
watch it spin around
to a beautiful oblivion
Rendezvous
then I'm through with you

So. Cal. is where
my mind states
but it's not my
state of mind 
I'm not as
ugly sad as you
Or am I origami?
Folded up and
just pretend
Demented as
the motives in your head

I would swallow my pride
I would choke on the rinds
but the lack thereof
would leave me empty inside
Swallow my doubt
turn it inside out 
find nothing but faith
in nothing
I wanna put my tender
heart in a blender
watch it spin around
to a beautiful oblivion
Rendezvous
then I'm through with you

I alone
am the one you don't
know you need
Take heed
Feed your ego
Make me blind
when your eyes close sink
When you get close
tie me to the bedpost
I alone
am the one you don't
know you need
You don't know
you need me
Make me blind
when your eyes close
Tie me to the bedpost

Harvey Danger -Flagpole Sitta

i had visions, i was in them 
i was looking into the mirror 
to see a little bit clearer 
rottenness and evil in me

fingertips have memories 
mine can't forget the curves of your body 
and when i feel a bit naughty 
i run it up the flagpole and see who salutes 
(but no one ever does)

i'm not sick but i'm not well 
and i'm so hot cause i'm in hell

been around the world and found 
that only stupid people are breeding 
the cretins cloning and feeding 
and i don't even own a tv

put me in the hospital for nerves 
and then they had to commit me 
you told them all i was crazy 
they cut off my legs now i'm an amputee, god damn you

i'm not sick but i'm not well 
and i'm so hot cause i'm in hell 
i'm not sick but i'm not well 
and it's a sin to live so well

i wanna publish zines 
and rage against machines 
i wanna pierce my tongue 
it doesn't hurt, it feels fine 
the trivial sublime 
i'd like to turn off time 
and kill my mind 
you kill my mind

paranoia paranoia 
everybody's coming to get me 
just say you never met me 
i'm running underground with the moles,digging holes 
hear the voices in my head 
i swear to god it sounds like they're snoring 
but if you're bored then you're boring 
the agony and the irony, they're killing me

i'm not sick but i'm not well 
and i'm so hot cause i'm in hell 
i'm not sick but i'm not well 
and it's a sin to live so well


----------



## flyinginside

“Autumn Sweater” by Yo La Tengo

When I heard the knock on the door
I couldn't catch my breath
Is it too late to call this off?

We could slip away, wouldn't that be better
Me with nothing to say, and you in your autumn sweater

I tried my best to hide
In a crowded room, it's nearly possible
I wait for you, oh, most patiently

So I looked for your eyes
And the waves looked like they'd pour right out of them
I'll try hard, I'll try always
But it's a waste of time
It's a waste of time if I can't smile easily
Like in the beginning
In the beginning...


----------



## blueshoes

*I Am a Rock, Simon and Garfunkel*

A winter's day 
In a deep and dark December; 
I am alone, 
Gazing from my window to the streets below 
On a freshly fallen silent shroud of snow. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island.

I've built walls, 
A fortress deep and mighty, 
That none may penetrate. 
I have no need of friendship; friendship causes pain. 
It's laughter and it's loving I disdain. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island.

Don't talk of love, 
But I've heard the words before; 
It's sleeping in my memory. 
I won't disturb the slumber of feelings that have died. 
If I never loved I never would have cried. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island.

I have my books 
And my poetry to protect me; 
I am shielded in my armor, 
Hiding in my room, safe within my womb. 
I touch no one and no one touches me. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island.

And a rock feels no pain; 
And an island never cries.


----------



## caflme

*He's So Shy - The Pointer Sister's*

When I first saw him standin' there
I wanted to speak but did not dare
Something inside whispered to me
You'd better move in carefully

And then he smiled and turned away
That told me all he could not say
That's when I knew
He wanted me too
But I had to do some breakin' through

He's so shy
He's so shy
That sweet little boy
Who caught my eye
He's so shy
He's so shy
And he's much to good to let that by
Oh, yes he is

Now holding him gently through the night
Nothin' has ever felt so right
And I'm so glad I took the time
That I had to take to make him mine
He can still do things to my heart
Just like he could right from the start
Each time I see
That quality
That never stopped attracting me

(He's so shy)
So good lookin'
(He's so shy)
He's really got me goin'
(That sweet little boy)
(Who caught my eye)
(He's so shy)
I'm so glad I've got to know him
(He's so shy)
'Cause he's one in a million
(And I'll love him 'til the day I die)
Oooooh, yes I will

(Oooooh, he's so shy)
That's why I love my baby
(He's so shy)
You know he's drivin' me crazy
(That sweet little boy who caught my eye)
(I said, he's so shy)
It took a long time to know him
(He's so shy)
And I'm so glad I got to show him
That I'll love him until the day I die
Oh, yeah

(And he's so shy)
Oooh-wee, oooh-wee, baby
(He's so shy)
Oooh-wee, oooh-wee, baby
(He's so shy)


----------



## Arisa1536

UM
Hallelujah by Leonard Cohen but the remake by Jeff buckley has a melancholic value that i love

oh UNWELL by matchbox 20
"Im not crazy, im just a little unwell"
"I know, right now you cant tell"
"but stay a while and maybe then you'll see, a different side of me"

he talks about paranoia and obsession and loneliness its good

OH and 
"Anxiety" by Bad religion

_It's a love song to thy self
a story recapped every day
it's a world of bogus feelings
and a world of slow decay
it's a world of laughter hidden by this world of fear and torment
a game of strange compulsion, our visceral convulsion

anxiety for love of life
anxiety for pain
anxiety, a feeling that you know you can't contain
anxiety destroys us but it drives the common man
foundation of society
anxiety
suppress it if you can

the caste of coffee-achievers didn't perform like they planned
the morning rush hour traffic is our play of false elan
so run around your frantic track and lay you down to sleep
tomorrow's the redemption
we strive for that exception

anxiety for love of life
anxiety for pain
anxiety, a fear that you have nothing more to gain
anxiety destroys us but it drives the common man
foundation of society
anxiety
suppress it if you can

what are we angry for?
we all need a common cure
that common goal for which you strive
to have more than the other guy

the quest for the truth
the quest for the gold
we end up all the same
the common lie
the righteous cry
we end up all the same
the angry crowd
those lost and found
everybody's all the same
the poet's pen
these words I lend
we all bend to anxiety
_


----------



## sandman99

Billy Talent - Nothing to lose

There's a line in there that really got to me somehow:

"My parents had no clue
That I ate all my lunches
Alone in the bathroom"


----------



## naataliee

Breakthrough By Modest Mouse 

I got one, two, three, four 
Five, six, six, six 
Running around the neighborhood 
Perjorative, "Jinx" 
He said the groom's down on me 
Because he ate the rice 
It was well intentioned but bad advice 
Hell yeah, yeah, yeah

Let it breakthrough, oh, let breakthrough
Let it breakthrough, oh, let breakthrough
Let it breakthrough, oh, let breakthrough
Let it breakthrough, oh, let breakthrough

Open the curtain and let in some sky 
It's almost half past two, and you can tell by the light 
Open your window, and let in the atmosphere! 

Let it breakthrough, oh, let breakthrough
Let it breakthrough, oh, let breakthrough
Let it breakthrough, oh, let breakthrough
Let it breakthrough, oh, let breakthrough

Open the curtain and let in some sky 
It's almost half past two, and you can tell by the light 
Open your window, and let in the atmosphere! 

Let it breakthrough, oh, let breakthrough
Let it breakthrough, oh, let breakthrough
Let it breakthrough, oh, let breakthrough
Let it breakthrough, oh, let breakthrough

I was inverted, I mean converted 
I mean I don't understand


----------



## PanicSwitch

There are so many SAD related songs out there, but I think the one that hit me first was:

*The Used-The Bird and The Worm*

He wears his heart
safety pinned to his backpack
His backpack is all that he knows
Shot down by strangers
whose glances can cripple
the heart and devour the soul

All alone he turns to stone
while holding his breath half to death
Terrified of whats inside
to save his life he crawls
like a worm from a bird
crawls like a worm from a bird

Out of his mind away
pushes him whispering
must have been out of his mind
mid-day delusions of pushing this out of his head
maybe out of his mind

All alone he turns to stone
while holding his breath half to death
Terrified of whats inside
to save his life he
crawls like a worm 
crawls like a worm from a bird
crawls like a worm from a bird
crawls like a worm from a bird
crawls like a worm
crawls like a worm from a bird

All he knows
If he can't relieve it grows
and so it goes
he crawls like a worm
crawls like a worm from a bird
and he crawls like a worm
he crawls like a worm
he crawls like a worm
crawls like a...

Out of his mind away
pushes him whispering
must have been out of his mind

All alone he turns to stone
while holding his breath half to death
Terrified of whats inside
to save his life he crawls
like a worm from a bird
crawls like a worm from a bird

All alone
he's holding his breath half to death
Terrified to save his life
he crawls like a worm
Crawls like a worm from a bird
crawls like a worm from a bird
crawls like a worm from a bird
crawls like a worm
crawls like a worm
crawls like a worm from a bird


----------



## RayOfLight123

Marina & The Diamonds - The Outsider

Feeling like a loser
Feeling like a bum
Sitting on the outside
Observing the fun

Don't get on my bad side
I can work a gun
Hop into the backseat baby
I'll show you some fun

All I know is I cannot pretend
I'm sitting on the outside again
I've got the energy to blend
So I'm sitting on the outside again

These people are really weird
And they're giving me the fear
Just because you know my name
Doesn't mean you know my game

All of us are in your face
And whisper "I'm in the wrong place"
Is there more to lose than gain
If I go on my own again? (On my own again)

Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside...

People are connecting
Don't know what to say
I'm good at protecting
What they want to take

Spilt the milk at breakfast
Hit me double hard
And I grinned at you softly
Because I'm a ****ing wild card

All I know is I cannot pretend
I'm sitting on the outside again
I've got the energy to blend
So I'm sitting on the outside again

These people are really weird
And they're giving me the fear
Just because you know my name
Doesn't mean you know my game

All of us are in your face
And whisper "I'm in the wrong place"
Is there more to lose than gain
If I go on my own again? (On my own again)

Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside...


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

"That Day" by Natalie Imbruglia

Well, that day, that day.
What a mess.
What a marvel.
I walked into that cloud again and I lost myself.
And I'm sad, sad, sad,
Small, alone, scared,
Craving purity,
A fragile mind and a gentle spirit.

Well, that day, that day.
What a marvelous mess.
This is all that I can do;
I'm done to be me.
Sad. Scared. Small. Alone. Beautiful.
It's supposed to be like this.
I accept everything.
It's supposed to be like this.

Well, that day, that day.
I lay down beside myself.
In this feeling of pain, sadness,
Scared, small, climbing, crawling,
Towards the light.
And it's all that I see.
And I'm tired and I'm right.
And I'm wrong.
And it's beautiful.

Well, that day, that day.
What a mess.
What a marvel.
We're all the same,
But no one thinks so.
And it's okay.
And I'm small.
And I'm divine.
And it's beautiful.
And it's coming.
And it's already here.
And it's absolutely perfect.

Well, that day, that day,
When everything was a mess.
And everything was in place.
And it's too much hurt.
Sad. Small. Scared. Alone.
And everyone's a cynic.
And it's hard and it's sweet.
But it's supposed to be like this.

Well, that day, that day,
When I sat in the sun.
And I thought and I cried.
'Cause I'm sad, scared, small, alone, strong.
And I'm nothing.
And I'm true.
Only a brave man can break through.
And it's all okay.
Yeah, it's okay.

Well, that day, that day.
I lay down beside myself.
In this feeling of pain, sadness,
Scared, small, climbing, crawling,
Towards the light.
And it's all that I see.
And I'm tired and I'm right.
And I'm wrong.
And it's beautiful.

Well, that day, that day.
What a mess.
What a marvellous mess.
We're all the same,
But no one thinks so.
And it's okay.
And I'm small.
And I'm divine.
And it's beautiful.
And it's coming.
And it's already here.
And it's absolutely perfect.

Oh. Ohohohohoh. Oh. Ohoh.

That day. That day. Hmm.
That day. That day.

Well, that day, that day.
I lay down beside myself.
In this feeling of pain, sadness,
Scared, small, climbing, crawling,
Towards the light.
And it's all that I see.
And I'm tired and I'm right.
And I'm wrong.
And it's beautiful.

Well, that day, that day.
What a mess.
What a marvellous mess.
We're all the same,
But no one thinks so.
And it's okay.
And I'm small.
And I'm divine.
And it's beautiful.
And it's coming.
And it's already here.
And it's absolutely perfect.

That day. That day.
That day. That day.
That day. That day.
That day. That day.

So sweet.
Can you feel it? Hmm.
Are you here?
Are you with me?
I can feel it.
It's beautiful.

That day.
That day.
That day.
Absolutely perfect.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## whiteXcloud

*I Am Rock- Simon & Garfunkel*

A winter's day 
In a deep and dark December; 
I am alone, 
Gazing from my window to the streets below 
On a freshly fallen silent shroud of snow. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island.

I've built walls, 
A fortress deep and mighty, 
That none may penetrate. 
I have no need of friendship; friendship causes pain. 
It's laughter and it's loving I disdain. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island.

Don't talk of love, 
But I've heard the words before; 
It's sleeping in my memory. 
I won't disturb the slumber of feelings that have died. 
If I never loved I never would have cried. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island.

I have my books 
And my poetry to protect me; 
I am shielded in my armor, 
Hiding in my room, safe within my womb. 
I touch no one and no one touches me. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island.

And a rock feels no pain; 
And an island never cries.


----------



## nork123

Cky - to all of you

The mirror doesn't look like them
I guess it never will
What would you say
If I took a piece for me?
Happiness is your best friend
It doesn't appeal to me
Have you ever seen me?

As I talk it lets you down
You're finally used to me
But they never talk your way

The universe is in your hands
That doesn't appeal to me
What would they say
If I took a piece for me?
Happiness is your best friend
It doesn't appeal to me
Have you ever seen me?

As I talk it lets you down
You're finally used to me
But they never talk your way

The mirror doesn't look like them
I guess it never will
What would you say
If I took a piece for me?
Happiness is your best friend
It doesn't appeal to me
Have you ever seen me


----------



## Mindy

*not the coolest song but it fits*

"Because of you" kelly clarkson
I will not make the same mistakes that you did
I Will not let myself cause my heart so much misery
I will not break the way you did
You fell so hardI've learned the hard way, to never let it get that far
Because of you I'll never stray too far from the sidewalk
Because of you I learned to play on the safe side So I don't get hurt
Because of youI find it hard to trust Not only me, but everyone around me
Because of you I am afraid
I lose my way And it's not too long before you point it out I cannot cry
Because I know that's weakness in your eyes
I'm forced to fake, a smile, a laugh Every day of my life
My heart can't possibly break When it wasn't even whole to start with
Because of you I'll never stray too far from the sidewalk
Because of you I learned to play on the safe side So I don't get hurt
Because of you I find it hard to trust Not only me, but everyone around me
Because of you I am afraid
I watched you dieI heard you cry Every night in your sleep
I was so young You should have known better than to lean on me
You never thought of anyone else You just saw your pain
And now I cry In the middle of the night For the same damn thing
Because of you I'll never stray too far from the sidewalk
Because of you I learned to play on the safe side So I don't get hurt
Because of you I tried my hardest just to forget everything
Because of you I don't know how to let anyone else in
Because of you I'm ashamed of my life because it's empty
Because of you I am afraid Because of you Because of you


----------



## Mindy

*i always used to relate to this one*

"linken park" beneath my skin

Why does it feel like night today?
Something in here's not right today.
Why am I so uptight today?
Paranoia's all I got left
I don't know what stressed me first
Or how the pressure was fed
But I know just what it feels like
To have a voice in the back of my head
Like a face that I hold inside
A face that awakes when I close my eyes
A face watches every time I lie
A face that laughs every time I fall
(And watches everything)

So I know that when it's time to sink or swim
That the face inside is hearing me
Right beneath my skin

It's like I'm paranoid lookin' over my back
It's like a whirlwind inside of my head
It's like I can't stop what I'm hearing within
It's like the face inside is right beneath my skin

I know I've got a face in me
Points out all my mistakes to me
You've got a face on the inside too and
Your paranoia's probably worse
I don't know what set me off first
But I know what I can't stand
Everybody acts like the fact of the matter is
I can't add up to what you can but

Everybody has a face that they hold inside
A face that awakes when I close my eyes
A face watches every time they lie
A face that laughs every time they fall
(And watches everything)

So you know that when it's time to sink or swim
That the face inside is watching you too
Right inside your skin

[x2]
It's like I'm paranoid lookin' over my back
It's like a whirlwind inside of my head
It's like I can't stop what I'm hearing within
It's like the face inside is right beneath my skin

The face inside is right beneath your skin [x3]

The sun goes down
I feel the light betray me
The sun goes down
I feel the light betray me

The sun
I feel the light betray me
The sun
I feel the light betray me

It's like I'm paranoid lookin' over my back
It's like a whirlwind inside of my head
It's like I can't stop what I'm hearing within
It's like the face inside is right beneath my skin

It's like I'm paranoid lookin' over my back
It's like a whirlwind inside of my head
It's like I can't stop what I'm hearing within
It's like I can't stop what I'm hearing within
It's like I can't stop what I'm hearing within
It's like the face inside is right beneath my skin


----------



## Reni

*Meds-**Placebo*
I was alone, Falling free,
Trying my best not to forget 
What happened to us, 
What happened to me, 
What happened as I let it slip.

I was confused by the powers that be,
Forgetting names and faces.
Passers by were looking at me
As if they could erase it

Baby did you forget to take your meds?
Baby did you forget to take your meds?

I was alone, 
Staring over the ledge,
Trying my best not to forget
All manner of joy 
All manner of glee 
And our one heroic pledge

How it mattered to us,
How it mattered to me, 
And the consequences

I was confused,
By the birds and the bees
Forgetting if I meant it

Baby did you forget to take your meds?
Baby did you forget to take your meds?
Baby did you forget to take your meds?
Baby did you forget to take your meds?

And the Sex and the drugs and the complications
And the Sex and the drugs and the complications
And the Sex and the drugs and the complications
And the Sex and the drugs and the complications

Baby did you forget to take your meds?
Baby did you forget to take your meds?
Baby did you forget to take your meds?
Baby did you forget to take your meds?
Baby did you forget to take your meds?
Baby did you forget to take your meds?

I was alone,
Falling free,
Trying my best not to forget


----------



## pimkersyf

*Sia - I'm in Here*

I'm in here
Can anybody see me?
Can anybody help?
I'm in here
A prisoner of history
Can anybody help?

(chorus)
Can you hear my call?
Are you coming to get me now?
I've been waiting for you to come rescue me
I need you to hold all of the sadness I cannot live with inside of me

I'm in here
I'm trying to tell you something
Can anybody help?
I'm in here
I'm calling out, but you can't hear
Can anybody help?

(chorus)

I'm crying, oh
I'm breaking down
I am feeling it all
Stuck inside these walls
Tell me there is hope for me
Is anybody out there listening?

(chorus 2x)

I'm in here
Can anybody see me?
Can anybody help?
*

Sia - Numb* (kind of SA and depression)

I saw you cry today
The pain may fill you
I saw you shy away
The pain will not kill you

You made me smile today
You spoke with many voices
We traveled miles today
Shared expressions, voiceless

It has to end

(chorus)
Living in your head
Without anything to numb you
Living on the edge
Without anything to numb you

It had to end, to begin

Began and end today
Gave and got given
You made a friend today
Kindred soul, cracked spirit

It has to end, to begin

(chorus)

It had to end, to begin

(chorus 2x)

It has begun

*Priscilla Ahn - Wallflower*

Did you see me standing there in the corner
I was alone, I always am at these big parties
Watching you, watching everybody
Wishing I was more out-going, wishing I was dressed up pretty

(chorus)
Wallflower
I'm not here no one see's me
Wallflower
I'm by myself, please excuse me

But there you were standing in your own corner
Your eyes were wide, tired, fading just like mine
We could be the best of friends, I'm sure of it
But I'm too shy to cross this crowded room, besides

(chorus)

Help me leave this corner of the room
I'm reaching out to you
Cause I've got things I could talk to you about
We could be

Wallflower friends
Until the end
Wallflower friends
Until the end
I'm sure of it

Wallflowers
We're not here, no one see's us
Wallflowers
We're together, please excuse us

*Sara Bareilles - Uncharted*

No words
My tears won't make any room for more
And it don't hurt
Like anything I've ever felt before
This is no broken heart, no familiar scars
This territory goes uncharted
Just me in a room sunk down in a house in a town
And I don't breathe
No I never meant to let it get away from me
Now I have too much to hold
Everybody has to get their hands on gold
And I want uncharted

Stuck under this ceiling I made
I can't help but feelin'

I'm goin' down, follow if you wanna
Won't just hang around, like you'll show me where to go
I'm already out of fool-proof ideas, so don't ask how to get started
It's all uncharted

Each day, I'm countin' up the minutes till I get alone
Cause I can't stay in the middle of it all
It's nobody's fault, but I'm so low
Never knew how much I didn't know
Oh everything is uncharted

Know I'm getting nowhere
When I only sit and stare

(chorus)

Jump start my kaleidoscope heart
Love to watch the colors fade
They may not make sense, but they sure as hell made me
Won't go as a passenger no, waiting for the road to be laid
Though I may be goin' down, I'm taking flame over burning out

Compare where you are to where you wanna be
And you'll get nowhere

(chorus)


----------



## Noll

*Eels - Things The Grandchildren Should Know*

_I go to bed real early
Everybody thinks it's strange
I get up early in the morning
No matter how disappointed I was with the day before
It feels new

I don't leave the house much
I don't like being around people
Makes me nervous and weird
I don't like going to shows either

It's better for me to stay home
Some might think it means I hate people
But that's not quite right
I do some stupid things
But my heart's in the right place
And this I know

I got a dog, I take him for a walk
And all the people like to say hello
I'm used to staring down at the sidewalk cracks
I'm learning how to say hello
Without too much trouble

I'm turning out just like my father
Though I swore I never would
Now I can say that I have love for him
I never really understood

What it must have been like for him
Living inside his head
I feel like he's here with me now
Even though he's dead

It's not all good and it's not all bad
Don't believe everything you read
I'm the only one who knows what it's like
So I thought I'd better tell you
Before I leave

So in the end I'd like to say
That I'm a very thankful man
I try to make the most of my situations
And enjoy what I have

I knew true love and I knew passion
And the difference between the two
I have some regrets but if I had to do it all again
Well, it's something I'd like to do_

*Eels - Ordinary Man*

_Well, it's another warm day
In a city of cold hearts
They all just play the part
Of who they are
And I'm here on my own
I'd rather be alone
Than try to be someone that I'm not

And you seem like someone who could
Appreciate the fact
That I'm no ordinary man

And it's misunderstood
What you've heard about me
I see why you would doubt me, but know this:
No one has the right
Until they've fought my fight
To understand just where I'm coming from

And it's that fight that brought me here today
Exactly as I am
No ordinary man

Well, it's another warm day
In a city of cold hearts
It ends before it starts
In their maze
But you, you're not like that
You know where it's at
The only rules you follow are your own

And you seem like someone who could
Appreciate the fact
That I'm no ordinary man_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

"All I Do Is Win" lol

_all I do is lose*_


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Lateralus

Well I was just listening to Linkin Park - Papercut the other day and I had never really thought about the words before for some reason, but it definitely describes a feeling I'm familiar with.

Why does it feel like night today?
Something in here's not right today.
Why am I so uptight today?
Paranoia's all I got left
I don't know what stressed me first
Or how the pressure was fed
But I know just what it feels like
To have a voice in the back of my head
Like a face that I hold inside
A face that awakes when I close my eyes
A face watches every time I lie
A face that laughs every time I fall
(And watches everything)

So I know that when it's time to sink or swim
That the face inside is hearing me
Right beneath my skin

It's like I'm paranoid lookin' over my back
It's like a whirlwind inside of my head
It's like I can't stop what I'm hearing within
It's like the face inside is right beneath my skin

I know I've got a face in me
Points out all my mistakes to me
You've got a face on the inside too and
Your paranoia's probably worse
I don't know what set me off first
But I know what I can't stand
Everybody acts like the fact of the matter is
I can't add up to what you can but

Everybody has a face that they hold inside
A face that awakes when I close my eyes
A face watches every time they lie
A face that laughs every time they fall
(And watches everything)

So you know that when it's time to sink or swim
That the face inside is watching you too
Right inside your skin

It's like I'm paranoid lookin' over my back
It's like a whirlwind inside of my head
It's like I can't stop what I'm hearing within
It's like the face inside is right beneath my skin

The face inside is right beneath your skin

The sun goes down
I feel the light betray me

It's like I'm paranoid lookin' over my back
It's like a whirlwind inside of my head
It's like I can't stop what I'm hearing within
It's like the face inside is right beneath my skin


----------



## Lateralus

^Haha oops, I just noticed Mindy posted this above.


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Andrew J

Mighty Mighty Bosstones - Everybody's Better 




Damn you embedded video!!


----------



## ValiantThor

Moby- Dream about me


----------



## ValiantThor

Some of us can relate to the cat in the video. Forgotten, left behind, in a world we do not belong in, not many friends, looking for a place to be accepted.


----------



## Trooper

I second 

Tears for Fears - Mad World 

and 

Helen Ready - Angie Baby

Oh and here's mine:

The Who - Who Are You ?.

Who are you? 
Who, who, who, who? 
Who are you? 
Who, who, who, who? 
Who are you? 
Who, who, who, who? 
Who are you? 
Who, who, who, who? 

I woke up in a Soho doorway 
A policeman knew my name 
He said "You can go sleep at home tonight 
If you can get up and walk away" 

I staggered back to the underground 
And the breeze blew back my hair 
I remember throwin' punches around 
And preachin' from my chair 

chorus: 
Well, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?) 
I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?) 
Tell me, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?) 
'Cause I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?) 

I took the tube back out of town 
Back to the Rollin' Pin 
I felt a little like a dying clown 
With a streak of Rin Tin Tin 

I stretched back and I hiccuped 
And looked back on my busy day 
Eleven hours in the Tin Pan 
God, there's got to be another way 

Who are you? 
Ooh wa ooh wa ooh wa ooh wa ... 

Who are you? 
Who, who, who, who? 
Who are you? 
Who, who, who, who? 
Who are you? 
Who, who, who, who? 
Who are you? 
Who, who, who, who? 

(chorus) 

I know there's a place you walked 
Where love falls from the trees 
My heart is like a broken cup 
I only feel right on my knees 

I spit out like a sewer hole 
Yet still receive your kiss 
How can I measure up to anyone now 
After such a love as this? 

(chorus)

Trooper


----------



## Hellion




----------



## Fantas Eyes

*Here I Go Again - Whitesnake*

I don't know where I'm goin 
but I sure know where I've been 
hanging on the promises in songs of yesterday. 
An' I've made up my mind, I ain't wasting no more time 
but here I go again, here I go again.

Tho' I keep searching for an answer 
I never seem to find what I'm looking for. 
Oh Lord, I pray you give me strength to carry on 
'cos I know what it means to walk along the lonely street of dreams.

Here I go again on my own 
goin' down the only road I've ever known. 
Like a drifter I was born to walk alone. 
An' I've made up my mind, I ain't wasting no more time.

Just another heart in need of rescue 
waiting on love's sweet charity 
an' I'm gonna hold on for the rest of my days 
'cos I know what it means to walk along the lonely street of dreams.

Here I go again on my own 
goin' down the only road I've ever known. 
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone. 
An' I've made up my mind, I ain't wasting no more time 
but here I go again, here I go again, 
here I go again, here I go.

An' I've made up my mind, I ain't wasting no more time.


----------



## Trooper

^ Love that song. 

Trooper


----------



## ripwog

I can't believe no one has mentioned this one. I'm sure this sums up exactly how most of us feel most of the time:

*Linkin Park - Given up Lyrics*

wake in a sweat again
another day's been laid to waste
in my disgrace
stuck in my head again
feels like i'll never leave this place
there's no escape
i'm my own worst enemy

i've given up
i'm sick of living
is there nothing you can say
take this all away
i'm suffocating
tell me what the **** is wrong with me

i don't know what to take
thought i was focused but i'm scared
i'm not prepared
i hyperventilate
looking for help somehow somewhere
and noone cares
i'm my own worst enemy

i've given up
i'm sick of living
is there nothing you can say
take this all away
i'm suffocating
tell me what the **** is wrong with me

put me out of my misery
put me out of my misery
put me out of my
put me out of my ****ing misery

i've given up
i'm sick of living
is there nothing you can say
take this all away
i'm suffocating
tell me what the **** is wrong with me


----------



## Buriteri

somewhere i belong by linkin park
i mean really the lyrics speak for itself.
________________
(When this began)
I had nothing to say
And I get lost in the nothingness inside of me
(I was confused)
And I let it all out to find
That I’m not the only person with these things in mind
___________________________________________
And I’ve got nothing to say
I can’t believe I didn’t fall right down on my face
(I was confused)
Looking everywhere only to find
That it’s not the way I had imagined it all in my mind
(So what am I)
What do I have but negativity
’Cause I can’t justify the way, everyone is looking at me

I use to listen to it alott.>


----------



## Lateralus

Wow it turns out Linkin Park has some really depressing lyrics despite being very energetic music.


----------



## GreatandTerribleBunny

Death Cab for Cutie's "The Sound of Settling." I really like songs that manage to get everything across in just a couple verses. Plus, it's really catchy.

I've got a hunger
Twisting my stomach into knots
That my tongue was tied off
My brain's repeating,
"If you've got an impulse let it out"
But they never make it past my mouth

Ba-ba
This is the sound of settling
Ba-ba, ba-ba

Our youth is fleeting
Old age is just around the bend
And I can't wait to go gray
And I'll sit in wonder
Of every love that could've been
If I'd only thought of something 
Charming to say

Also, "Lovecraft in Brooklyn," by the Mountain Goats. I think it's more about isolation caused by paranoia, rather than social anxiety per se, but it's still applicable.


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## Misanthropic79

Rockwell-somebody's watching me


----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## Coffeedependency

*Songs that remind you of social anxiety*

This one's really good, it always helps me, and even though negative, it teaches me not to blame others and that I need to change and I need to get help, not everyone around me, and it explains exactly how I feel, it goes like this:

Chorus
Every morning when I wake
Every morning when I wake
This is my life everyday
This is my life everyday

I Wake up in the morning, notice something aint right, coz although the sun is shinning there is no light. I open up my curtains wipe the sleep from my eyes to tired to realise I've lost my sight. Blinded by my ignorance I prepare my self for the day, thinking this sinking feeling will go away. As I set off on my track the little voice in my head says turn back, but when I want to turn back its too late.
Darkness surrounds me drowning me in sorrow, coz I know today will be no different from tomorrow. Hope is quickly fading, soon I'll be too far gone for saving. My soul will go and leave my body hollow. And still in the face of adversity, I search for an inner strength, try and stand firm, with both fists clenched, but I cant find my heart its like the f*****g thing's deserted me. It used to be there this makes no sense?
So I pray to a God, that I'm not even sure if I believe in, to help me in my hour of need and keep me breathing. I pray to this god that created a place called Eden, a paradise to put Adam and Eve in, but I don't think he hears me speaking. 
I'm starting to weaken, now I'm reaching for what's fake, poisoning my body to escape, suddenly I'm overwhelmed with optimism my shoulders no longer feel the weight. Yeah! Life feels great! 
But its fake.

(Chorus)

Verse 2
Its fake coz I know the smile on my face is only there coz I'm too intoxicated to care, that inside my soul I cant find no hope just a gaping whole where it used to be there. An amendable tear, that when I'm sober hurts more than I can bare, it just ain't fair and soon I'll be back in normality, when the poison wears off and my whole bodies aching from the pain of reality, the pain of reality starts to grab at me, love is a fallacy and I'm staring straight at death as it tries take another stab at me. I'm down on my knees and I'm begging,
someone hear me please answer my questions, 'why is my life just one big deep depression?'. 'Is this God's way of teaching me a lesson?'. Forgive me father for I have sinned, this is my confession: I do bad things and I don't know why I do them, I try to do good deeds but people see right through them, I cant get close to no one, coz they wont let me, how can I feel like a man if they don't respect me.
Is that my heart? I feel starting to sink? As the more I talk I'm starting to think that maybe I feel this way, because of the mistakes I've made and it ain't got **** to do with no one else, I can only blame myself, It's me who's bad for my health, and only I can rectify what is wrong in my life, if only I tried a little bit harder, it all comes down to a choice: What would I rather?
Stay how I am and watch the days get darker, or forgive myself, get on with my life, and not look back after?

Song: Everyday
Artist: Plan B (Ben Drew)
Album: Who Needs Actions, When You've Got Words


----------



## Jollygoggles

Verse... *"I am the son, and the heir, of a shyness that is criminally vulgar
I am the son and heir, of nothing in particular"
*

Chorus... *"I am human and I need to be loved
Just like everybody else does.	"*

Verse 2... *"There's a club if you'd like to go 
You could meet somebody who really loves you 
So you go and you stand on your own 
And you leave on your own 
And you go home and you cry 
And you want to die "*

How Soon Is Now - The Smiths


----------



## saltyleaf

tal bachman -she's so high
jewel -standing still
staind -outside


----------



## Pennywise

"I'm a Loser" by the Beatles.


----------



## GeneFromSJ

I never conquered, rarely came
Sixteen just held such better days
Days when I still felt alive
We couldn't wait to get outside
The world was wide, too late to try
The tour was over, we'd survived
I couldn't wait till I got home
To pass the time in my room alone
~Blink-Adam's Song


----------



## ohm

Sic Transit Gloria...Glory Fades" by Brand New

Keep the noise low.
She doesn't wanna blow it.
Shaking head to toe
while your left hand does "the show me around."
Quickens your heartbeat.
It beats me straight into the ground.

You don't recover from a night like this.
A victim, still lying in bed, completely motionless.
A hand moves in the dark to a zipper.
Hear a boy bracing tight against sheets
barely whisper, "This is so messed up."

Upon arrival the guests had all stared.
Dripping wet and clearly depressed,
he'd headed straight for the stairs.
No longer cool, but a boy in a stitch,
unprepared for a life full of lies and failing relationships.

(Up the stairs: the station where
the act becomes the art of growing up.)

He keeps his hands low.
He doesn't wanna blow it.
He's wet from head to toe and
his eyes give her the up and the down.
His stomach turns and he thinks of throwing up.
But the body on the bed beckons forward
and he starts growing up.

The fever, the focus.
The reasons that I had to believe you weren't too hard to sell.
Die young and save yourself.
The tickle, the taste of...
It used to be the reason I breathed but now it's choking me up.
Die young and save yourself.

She hits the lights.
This doesn't seem quite fair.
Despite everything he learned from his friends,
he doesn't feel so prepared.
She's breathing quiet and smooth.
He's gasping for air.
"This is the first and last time," he says.
She fakes a smile and presses her hips into his.
He keeps his hands pinned down at his sides.
He's holding back from telling her
exactly what it really feels like.

He is the lamb, she is the slaughter.
She's moving way too fast and all he wanted was to hold her.
Nothing that he tells her is really having an effect.
He whispers that he loves her,
but she's probably only looking for se-...

(Up the stairs: the station where
the act becomes the art of growing up.)

So much more than he could ever give.
A life free of lies and a meaningful relationship.
He keeps his hands pinned down at his sides.
He waits for it to end
and for the aching in his guts to subside.

The fever, the focus.
The reasons that I had to believe you weren't too hard to sell.
Die young and save yourself.
The tickle, the taste of...
It used to be the reason I breathed but now it's choking me up.
Die young and save yourself.

Up the stairs: the station where
the act becomes the art of growing up.

The fever, the focus.
The reasons that I had to believe you weren't too hard to sell.
Die young and save yourself.
The tickle, the taste of...
It used to be the reason I breathed but now it's choking me up.
Die young and save yourself.


----------



## WaitingForTheDay

*I Just Wasn't Made For These Times - The Beach Boys*

I keep lookin' for a place to fit in
Where I can speak my mind
And I've been tryin' hard to find the people
That I won't leave behind

They say I got brains
But they ain't doin' me no good
I wish they could

Each time things start to happen again
I think I got somethin' good goin' for myself
But what goes wrong

Sometimes I feel very sad
Sometimes I feel very sad
(Ain't found the right thing I can put my heart and soul into)
Sometimes I feel very sad
(Ain't found the right thing I can put my heart and soul into)
(People I know don't wanna be where I'm at)

I guess I just wasn't made for these times

Every time I get the inspiration
To go change things around
No one wants to help me look for places
Where new things might be found

Where can I turn when my fair weather friends cop out
What's it all about

Each time things start to happen again
I think I got somethin' good goin' for myself
But what goes wrong

Sometimes I feel very sad
Sometimes I feel very sad
(Ain't found the right thing I can put my heart and soul into)
Sometimes I feel very sad
(Ain't found the right thing I can put my heart and soul into)
(People I know don't wanna be where I'm at)

I guess I just wasn't made for these times
I guess I just wasn't made for these times
I guess I just wasn't made for these times


----------



## TheWeeknd

Shaggy- Lonely Lover


----------



## kittenamos

*Welcome to My Life by Simple Plan*

Do you ever feel like breaking down?
Do you ever feel out of place?
Like somehow you just don't belong
And no one understands you

Do you ever wanna run away?
Do you lock yourself in your room?
With the radio on, turned up so loud
That no one hears you screaming

No you don't know what it's like
When nothing feels alright
You don't know what it's like, to be like me

To be hurt, to feel lost, to be left out in the dark
To be kicked, when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around

To be on the edge of breaking down
When no one's there to save you
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life

Do you wanna be somebody else?
Are you sick of feeling so left out?
Are you desperate to find something more
Before your life is over?

Are you stuck inside a world you hate?
Are you sick of everyone around?
With the big fake smiles and stupid lies
Well deep inside you're bleeding

No you don't know what it's like
When nothing feels alright
You don't know what it's like to be like me

To be hurt, to feel lost, to be left out in the dark
To be kicked, when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around

To be on the edge of breaking down
When no one's there to save you
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life

No one ever lies straight to your face
And no one ever stabbed you in the back
You might think I'm happy but I'm not gonna be okay

Everybody always gave you what you wanted
You never had to work it was always there
You don't know what it's like, what it's like

To be hurt, to feel lost, to be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around

To be on the edge of breaking down
When no one's there to save you
No you don't know what it's like

To be hurt, to feel lost, to be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around

To be on the edge of breaking down
When no one's there to save you
No you don't know what it's like

Welcome to my life
Welcome to my life
Welcome to my life


----------



## Fair Lady

*Learn to be lonely* from Phantom of the Opera

Child of the wilderness
Born into emptiness
Learn to be lonely
Learn to find your way in darkness

Who will be there for you?
Comfort and care for you?
Learn to be lonely
Learn to be your one companion

Never dreamed out in the world
There are arms to hold you
You've always known your heart was on its own

So laugh in your loneliness
Child of the wilderness
Learn to Be lonely
Learn how to love life that is lived alone

Learn to be lonely
Learn to be your one companion

Never dreamed out in the world
There are arms to hold you
You've always known your heart was on its own

So laugh in your loneliness
Child of the wilderness
Learn to Be lonely
Learn how to love life that is lived alone

Learn to be lonely
Life can be lived life can be loved alone

-

Story of my life.


----------



## saltyleaf

"i walk the line of the disappointed. i celebrate when im in pain. my heart and mind can be disjointed. i built a bed in this hole i made. i recognize that i am damaged, i sympathize that you are too. i wanna breathe without feelin so self conscious, but it’s hard when the world’s staring at you." -sick puppies


----------



## SmartCar

Not so much anxiety, but very much related; more of a motivator, even though it still doesn't change much of my view on things.

"REACH" By Caliegh Peters, Lyrics





Music Video


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Anti-social -Anthrax


----------



## theCARS1979

Avril Lavigne , Darlin
Pink Floyd, Time 
Pink Floyd, Nobody home
Rush, Subdivisions 
the Who, Behind Blue Eyes 
The CARS , Drive 
The CARS , Bye Bye Love 
The CARS, Just What I Needed 
The CARS, Candyo 
Foreigner , Waiting for a girl like you
Yes, Owner of a lonely Heart
Black Sabbath, Iron Man
Mariah Carey , Hero


----------



## guitarFreak

"...I'm not crazy I'm just a little unwell,
I know right now you can't tell
but stay a while with me and then you'll see a different side of me,
I'm not crazy I'm just a little impaired,
I know right now you don't care
but soon enough you're gonna think of me and how I used to be..."


----------



## tooshytosay

simple plan - untitled

I open my eyes
I try to see but I’m blinded by the white light
I can’t remember how
I can’t remember why
I’m lying here tonight

And I can’t stand the pain
And I can’t make it go away
No I can’t stand the pain

How could this happen to me
I made my mistakes
I’ve got no where to run
The night goes on
As I’m fading away
I’m sick of this life
I just wanna scream
How could this happen to me

Everybody’s screaming
I try to make a sound but no one hears me
I’m slipping off the edge
I’m hanging by a thread
I wanna start this over again

So I try to hold onto a time when nothing mattered
And I can’t explain what happened
And I can’t erase the things that I’ve done
No I can’t

How could this happen to me
I made my mistakes
I’ve got no where to run
The night goes on
As I’m fading away
I’m sick of this life
I just wanna scream
How could this happen to me

I made my mistakes
I’ve got no where to run
The night goes on
As I’m fading away
I’m sick of this life
I just wanna scream
How could this happen to me


----------



## tronjheim

Fade Away
Breaking Benjamin

I'm cold and broken

It's over
I didn't want to see it come to this
I wonder
If I will ever see your face again
And I know
That I will find a way to shed the skin
It's simple:
I know that I will suffer in the end

Fast, I fade away
It's almost over
Hold on
Slow, I suffocate
I'm cold and broken
All alone

It's hopeless
The end will come and wash it all away
Forsaken
I live for those I lost along the way
And I can't
Remember how it all began to break
We suffer
I live to fight and die another day

I'm cold and broken


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Preeetty sure this was _written_ about social anxiety; Don Aman by Slint.

Don stepped outside
It felt good to be alone
He wished he was drunk
He thought about something he said
And how stupid it had sounded
He should forget about it
He decided to piss, but he couldn't
(A plane passes silently overhead)

The streetlights, and the buds on the trees, were still

It finally came, he took a deep breath
It made him feel strong, and determined
To go back inside

*The light*
*Their backs*
*The conversations*
*The couples, romancing, so natural*
*His friends stare*
*With eyes like the heads of nails*
*The others*
*Glances*
*With amusement*
*With evasion*
*With contempt*
*So distant*
*With malice*
*For being a sty in their engagement*
*Like swimming underwater in the darkness*
*Like walking through an empty house*
*Speaking to an imaginary audience*

And being watched from outside by
Someone without a key

He could not dance to anything
Don left
And drove
And howled
And laughed
At himself
He felt he knew what that was

Don woke up
And looked at the night before
He knew what he had to do
He was responsible
In the mirror
He saw his friend

The bold part... holy ****.


----------



## No Limit

_Stuck on the end of this ball and chain
And I'm on my way back down again
Stood on a bridge, tied to the noose
Sick to the stomach
You can say what you mean
But it won't change a thing
I'm sick of the secrets
Stood on the edge, tied to the noose

You came along and you cut me loose_


----------



## No Limit

Blends in perfect with the scene in "Garden State" when this song starts

_Ah and I'll shout and I'll scream
But I'd rather not have seen
And I'll hide away for another day

Do you believe
In what you see
Motionless wheel
Nothing is real
Wasting my time
In the waiting line
Do you believe
In what you see

Everyone's saying different things to me
Different things to me
Different things to me
Different things to me
Different things to me
Everyone's taking everything they can
Everything they can _


----------



## drawan

_I can hear the birds singing to me, outside. _
_Talk to cats for a while. _
_Try so hard to turn a life, inside out. _
_Everyone knows when to smile. _

_But I don't see too much these days. _
_'Cause I don't want to. _
_"Let me go" she said. _
_And I'll find it._


----------



## apx24




----------



## The Enemy Within

"Drawn like moths we drift into the city
The timeless old attraction
Cruising for the action
Lit up like a firefly
Just to feel the living night"


----------



## herk

Really didn't think it's gonna make it 
Really didn't think it's gonna make it this way 
Put on my robot face
Had my emotions way far away from me

Oh, you really saw my naked heart
You really brought out the naked part 
I don't know what you were doing
I know I just want to thank you for thinking of me

I want to take you for all that you are
I know our worlds seem far apart
I want to see you for all that you do
I want to thank you


----------



## Mea

Keep knocking...
No one's there...
Pouring down...
Nothing is felt...

I'm out here by myself... all alone...
Ready to blow my head off!
I hurt so bad inside.
I wish you could see the world through my eyes...
Each day is the same...
I just wanna laugh again...


----------



## CrossedOut

*"Loss for words" by Corrison of Conformity*

I'm at a loss for words 
and there are no words to explain
What I'm witnessing is ****ing with my brain
you can see it in my eyes
It will never be the same
Time to teardown the remains
And start something new
I'm tired of going through the motions
Feeling like a empty shell 
Drained of all emotions
I've gotta get away
Get out of my way


----------



## metamorphosis

"Lost Cause"

Your sorry eyes cut through the bone
They make it hard to leave you alone
Leave you here wearing your wounds
Waving your guns at somebody new

Baby you're lost
Baby you're lost
Baby you're a lost cause

There's too many people you used to know
They see you coming they see you go
They know your secrets and you know theirs
This town is crazy; nobody cares

Baby you're lost
Baby you're lost
Baby you're a lost cause

I'm tired of fighting
I'm tired of fighting
Fighting for a lost cause

There's a place where you are going
You ain't never been before
No one left to watch your back now
No one standing at your door
That's what you thought love was for

Baby you're lost
Baby you're lost
Baby you're a lost cause

I'm tired of fighting
I'm tired of fighting
Fighting for a lost cause


----------



## Cnidaria

I've always found this a very beautiful song, not necessarily about SA but it really captures a sense of isolation, unhappiness and regret that comes with it sometimes, the being unable to do things.

Rosemary

Voices from a photograph
Laughed from your wall
Screamed through your dreams
Wake up rosemary and wipe your teary eyes

Rise and cross the cold bare floor
And watch the moon through frosted glass
Damn that photograph
I'll have to take it down

She hears the boats as they move down the river
She sees a dog straining hard on his leash to get away
She hears the clock and it strikes like a hammer
Pounding the nails one day further in the coffin of her
Youth

Evenings with your mother's friends
Pregnant eyes, sagging chins
Swollen fingertips
Pour antique cups of tea

Who are you and where you been?
Suspended in a weightless wind
Watching trains go by
From platforms in the rain

Look at the photograph
Dream back last summer
Dream back the lips
Of that traveling salesman, mr. jim

He smelled of miracles
With stained glass whispers
You loved his laughter
You tremble beneath him once again

That's what i want
A new shot at life
But my coat's too thin
My feet won't fly

And i watch the wind and i see another dream blowin' by


----------



## DiMera

_Erupt again ignore the pill_
_And I won't let it show_
_Sacrifice the tortures_
_Orchestral tear cash-flow_

_Increase delete escape defeat_
_It's all that matters to you_
_Cotton case for an iron pill_
_Distorted eyes_
_when everything is clearly dying_

_Burn my knees and_
_Burn my knees and_
_Burn my knees and_
_E-motion sickness_
_Addict with no heroine_
_E-motion sickness_
_Distorted eyes_
_when everything is clearly dying_

_Burn my knees and_
_Burn my knees and pray_
_Burn my knees and_
_Burn my knees and pray_
_[All my friends say]_
_Get up get up get up get up_
_Get up get up get up_
_Won't you stop my pain_

_E-motion sickness_
_[To idle with an idol]_
_Addict with no heroine_
_Good things will pass_
_It helps with excess access_
_Lessons learnt_

_E-motion sickness_
_[Lost no friendship]_
_[Corrosive head pollution]_
_Lessons learnt_


----------



## gopidevi

Remember when you were young, you shone like the sun.

Shine on you crazy diamond.
Now there's a look in your eyes, like black holes in the sky.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
You were caught on the cross fire of childhood and stardom,
Blown on the steel breeze.
Come on you target for faraway laughter, come on you stranger,
You legend, you martyr, and shine!

You reached for the secret too soon, you cried for the moon.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Treatened by shadows at night, and exposed in the light.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Well you wore out your welcome with random precision,
Rode on the steel breeze.
Come on you raver, you seer of visions, come on you painter,
You piper, you prisoner, and shine!

Nobody knows where you are, how near or how far.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Pile on many more layers and i'll be joining you there.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
And we'll bask in the shadow of yesterday's triumph,
And sail on the steel breeze.
Come on you boy child, you winner and loser,
Come on you miner for truth and delusion, and shine!


?


----------



## ShyGuyInWi

Broken bones - rev theory. We all need somebody to believe in something. Running away from the world outside. Love those lines and awesome song


----------



## theCARS1979

Pink Floyd, Time 
Pink Floyd, Comfortably Numb
Black Sabbath, Iron Man
Pink Floyd, Shine on You Crazy Diamond
Black Sabbath, Paranoid
Rush, Subdivisions
Avril Lavigne , Nobody's Home
Avril Lavigne , Complicated
Avril Lavigne , Unwanted
Pink Floyd, Hey you 
Pink Floyd, Dark Side of the Moon
Pink Floyd, Breathe
Green Day, Broken dreams


----------



## Goopus

fizzywater said:


> Unwell - Matchbox 20
> 
> All day
> Staring at the ceiling
> Making friends with shadows on my wall
> All night
> Hearing voices telling me
> That I should get some sleep
> Because tomorrow might be good for something
> Hold on
> I'm feeling like I'm headed for a
> Breakdown
> I don't know why
> I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell
> I know, right now you can't tell
> But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see
> A different side of me
> I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired
> I know, right now you don't care
> But soon enough you're gonna think of me
> And how I used to be
> Me
> Talking to myself in public
> Dodging glances on the train
> I know
> I know they've all been talking 'bout me
> I can hear them whisper
> And it makes me think there must be something wrong
> With me
> Out of all the hours thinking
> Somehow
> I've lost my mind
> I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell
> I know, right now you can't tell
> But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see
> A different side of me
> I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired
> I know right now you don't care
> But soon enough you're gonna think of me
> And how I used to be
> I been talking in my sleep
> Pretty soon they'll come to get me
> Yeah, they're taking me away
> I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell
> I know, right now you can't tell
> But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see
> A different side of me
> I'm not crazy I'm just a little impaired
> I know, right now you don't care
> But soon enough you're gonna think of me
> And how I used to be
> Hey, how I used to be
> How I used to be, yeah
> Well I'm just a little unwell
> How I used to be
> How I used to be


I was about to post "The song in my sig." :yes


----------



## cosmicslop

obviously since it's by the vu, i'm sure this song is about getting doped on heroin BUT i'll take it the other way for the sake of posting in this thread 






If you close the door, the night could last forever
Leave the sunshine out and say hello to never
All the people are dancing and they´re having such fun
I wish it could happen to me
But if you close the door, I´d never have to see the day again

If you close the door, the night could last forever
Leave the wine glass out and drink a toast to never
Oh, someday I know someone will look into my eyes 
And say hello -you´re my very special one-
But if you close the door I´d never have to see the day again

Dark party bars
Shiny Cadillac cars
And the people on the subways and trains
Looking gray in the rain
As they stand disarrayed
Oh but people look well in the dark

And if you close the door the night could last forever
Leave the sunshine out and say hello to never
All the people are dancing and they´re having such fun
I wish it could happen to me
`Cause if you close the door I´d never have to see the day again,
I'd never have to see the day again, once more,
I´d never have to see the day again


----------



## cosmicslop

*Another one*






We couldn't say them,
So now we just pray them,
Words that we couldn't say.

Funny, aint it?
Games people play,
Scratch it, paint it,
One in the same,
We couldn't find them,
So we tried to hide them,
Words that we couldn't say.

It hurts, don't it?
Fools on parade,
Taint it, own it,
Chase it away,
We couldn't make them,
So we had to break them,
Words that we couldn't say.

Sometimes baby, 
We make mistakes,
Dark and hazy,
Prices we pay,
I seat here in my shelf,
Just talking to myself,
Words that we couldn't say.

Someday, maybe,
We'll make it right,
Until that day,
Long enless night,
We couldn't say them,
So now we just pray them,
Words that we couldn't say.

We couldn't say them,
So now we just pray them,
Words that we couldn't say.

Someday, maybe,
We'll make it right,
Until that day,
Long enless night,
We couldn't say them,
So now we just pray them,
Words that we couldn't say.


----------



## Cam1




----------



## Caliginous

This is the closest one I've ever found to what it's actually like, for me anyway.






And I like to follow it with this for a little uplifting, which I assume we could all use sometimes.






This man certainly was wise with the words...


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## AceEmoKid

Ooh, I'm standing in the corner
Thinking all I want to
What am I to do?
Should I go home still sober
Should I buy me another glass of wine
And forget about time

Though my jeans are too tight
Don't feel like dancing
And all this light is too bright
Don't feel like shining
Though this room is too small 
I'd rather stand against the wall
And hope that no one sees me

And everybody's dancing
I don't want to
And everybody's toying
I don't want to
And everybody's laughing
I don't want to
Everybody but me

And everybody's drinking
I don't want to
And everybody's using
I don't need more
And everybody's floating
I don't want to
Everybody but me, yeah

I get the creeps from all the people in here
I cannot breathe, it's too crowded in here
Don't look at me
I don't wanna be seen touched heard bothered 
By the fellas who got a look in their eye
They wanna take me home without knowing my name
They wanna put me on
But do they not know is that I'm not like the others

And everybody's dancing
I don't want to
And everybody's toying
I don't want to
And everybody's laughing
I don't want to
Everybody but me

And everybody's drinking
I don't want to
And everybody's using
I don't need more
And everybody's floating
I don't want to
Everybody but me


----------



## fringe25

I know you're watching
You know I see
My face in your eyes
I know you see

As I run blindly
From the fear I know's not real
Cover my face
Do not watch my eyes

Let me hate for you
And hate for me
My face in your eyes
All I can see

As I run blindly
From the fear I know's not real
Cover my face
Do not watch my eyes

As I run freely
I will leave your world behind
Carry me further
Do not seek my lie


----------



## 106803

The National - Afraid of Everyone

Then I'm radio and then I'm television 
I'm afraid of everyone, I'm afraid of everyone Lay the young blue bodies with the old red bodies I'm afraid of everyone, I'm afraid of everyone With my kid on my shoulders I try Not to hurt anybody I like But I don't have the drugs to sort, I don't have the drugs to sort it out, sort it out

I defend my family with my orange umbrella I'm afraid of everyone, I'm afraid of everyone With my shiny new starspangled tennis shoes on I'm afraid of everyone, I'm afraid of everyone With my kid on my shoulders I try Not to hurt anybody I like But I don't have the drugs to sort, I don't have the drugs to sort it out, sort it out I don't have the drugs to sort it out, sort it out

Little voices swallowing my soul, soul, soul


----------



## gof22

Cut by Plumb: The Trance version. It reminds me of my how I feel. Most Trance songs do.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xo2eDlDj78


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Too Much Love Will Kill You*

I'm just the pieces of the man I used to be
Too many bitter tears are raining down on me
I'm far away from home
And I've been facing this alone for much too long

Oh, I feel like no-one ever told the truth to me
About growing up and what a struggle it would be
In my tangled state of mind
I've been looking back to find where I went wrong...
...


----------



## regan36

Marina and the Diamonds - Fear and loathing

I've lived a lot of different lives
Been different people many times
I live my life in bitterness
And fill my heart with emptiness

And now I see, I see it for the first time,
There is no crime in being kind
Not everyone is out to screw you over.
Maybe, oh just maybe they just wanna get to know ya.

Now the time is here,
Baby you don't have to live your life in fear
And the sky is clear, is clear of fear

Don't wanna live in fear and loathing
I wanna feel like I am floating
Instead of constantly exploding
In fear and loathing

Got different people inside my head
I wonder which one that they like best
I'm done with tryin' to have it all
And endin' up with not much at all.

And now the time is here,
Baby you don't have to live your life in fear
And the sky is clear, is clear of fear
Of fear

Don't wanna live in fear and loathing
I wanna feel like I am floating
Instead of constantly exploding
In fear and loathing.

And when the time comes along
And the lights run out,
I know where I will belong
When they blow me out.

Don't wanna live in fear and loathing
I wanna feel like I am floating
Instead of constantly exploding
In fear and loathing.

I wanna be completely weightless
I wanna touch the edge of greatness
Don't wanna be completely faithless
Completely faithless.

When the time comes around
When the lights will go out
When the time comes around
When the lights they go out.


----------



## TastelessCookie

THat's my new theme song. _Be Alone_ by Paramore :boogie

So what if I don't have a lot to talk about?
I shut my mouth and keep it locked until it counts
And what if I don't ever want to leave my house?
Stay on the couch while all my friends are going out

You should be alone
Yea, you should be alone
You should be alone with me
We could be alone
Yea, we could be alone
But never get too lonely

I make the journey down the hall back to my room
I kill my time and let it rot inside inside it's tomb
See I ain't want to climb some social ladder too
Some Shangri-La's that all the cool kids will abuse

You should be alone
Yea, you should be alone
You should be alone with me
We could be alone
Yea, we could be alone
But never get too lonely

We could be alone together

Oh oh oh oh oh, Oh oh oh oh oh oh
I'm alone, now I'm in love with you alone
Oh oh oh oh oh, Oh oh oh oh oh oh
Come be alone, I'll be in love with you alone


----------



## NeuromorPhish

This one's kinda cute :3


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

(...."in the absence of human touch"....)





(...."because I never even told you, oh and I meant to"....)


----------



## ashli116




----------



## finallyisee

I sure someone has posted this song in the past, but the first song I thought of was Freakish by Saves the day. Such as classic.






haha i forget how to embed a video..


----------



## finallyisee

Telescope Eyes by Eisley as well






"Please dont make me cry, please dont me make cry. Im just like you, I know you know. Im just like you so leave me alone"


----------



## gnomealone

Behind Blue Eyes - The Who and Green Day's song are the best
already mentioned. Two songs that remind me of some of the stoic
and enduring members of SAS are:

Seen a man standin' over a dead dog lyin' by the highway in a ditch 
He's lookin' down kinda puzzled pokin' that dog with a stick 
Got his car door flung open he's standin' out on Highway 31 
Like if he stood there long enough that dog'd get up and run 
Struck me kinda funny seem kinda funny sir to me 
At the end of every hard earned day people find some reason to believe

Now Mary Lou loved Johnny with a love mean and true 
She said "Baby I'll work for you every day and bring my money home to you" 
One day he up and left her and ever since that 
She waits down at the end of that dirt road for young Johnny to come back

Struck me kinda funny seemed kind of funny sir to me 
How at the end of every hard earned day people find some reason to believe

Take a baby to the river Kyle William they called him 
Wash the baby in the water take away little Kyle's sin 
In a whitewash shotgun shack an old man passes away 
Take his body to the graveyard and over him they pray

Lord won't you tell us tell us what does it mean 
Still at the end of every hard earned day people find some reason to 
believe

Congregation gathers down by the riverside 
Preacher stands with his Bible groom stands waitin' for his bride 
Congregation gone and the sun sets behind a weepin' willow tree 
Groom stands alone and watches the river rush on so effortlessly

Lord and he's wonderin' where can his baby be 
Still at the end of every hard earned day people find some reason to 
believe

-Bruce Springsteen

AND *"Trouble"*

Trouble
Oh trouble set me free
I have seen your face
And it's too much too much for me

Trouble
Oh trouble can't you see
You're eating my heart away
And there's nothing much left of me

I've drunk your wine
You have made your world mine
So won't you be fair
So won't you be fair

I don't want no more of you
So won't you be kind to me
Just let me go where
I'll have to go there

Trouble
Oh trouble move away
I have seen your face
and it's too much for me today

Trouble
Oh trouble can't you see
You have made me a wreck
Now won't you leave me in my misery

I've seen your eyes
and I can see death's disguise
Hangin' on me
Hangin' on me

I'm beat, I'm torn
Shattered and tossed and worn
Too shocking to see
Too shocking to see

Trouble
Oh trouble move from me
I have paid my debt
Now won't you leave me in my misery

Trouble
Oh trouble please be kind
I don't want no fight
And I haven't got a lot of time

-Cat Stevens


----------



## TheAzn

It's not really the music, but the whole movie: Rambo First Blood


----------



## The Enemy Within

TheAzn said:


> It's not really the music, but the whole movie: Rambo First Blood


I second that. Very underppreciated movie and song...


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## MarjoleinL

Mumford and Sons - Hopeless Wanderer

You heard my voice 
I came out of the woods by choice
The shelter also gave the shade
But in the dark I have no name

So leave that click in my head
And I will remember the words that you said
Left a clouded mind and heavy heart
But I was sure we could see a new start

So when your hope's on fire
But you know your desire
Don't hold a glass over the flame
Don't let your heart grow cold
I will call you by name
I will share your road

But hold me fast, hold me fast
Cos I'm a hopeless wanderer
Hold me fast, hold me fast
Cos I'm a hopeless wanderer

Wrestled long with my youth
We tried so hard to live in the truth
But do not tell me all is fine
When I lose my head I lose my spine

So leave that click in my head
And I will remember the words that you said
You brought me out from the cold
Now how I long how I long to grow old

So when your hope's on fire
But you know your desire
Don't hold a glass over the flame
Don't let your heart grow cold
I will call you by name
I will share your road

But hold me fast, hold me fast
Cos I'm a hopeless wanderer
Hold me fast, hold me fast
Cos I'm a hopeless wanderer

I will learn, I will learn
To love the skies I'm under
I will learn, I will learn
To love the skies I'm under
The skies I'm under


----------



## DarkIceDragon

*Love Your Life - Toyosaki Aki*






The continuation of this story
Let's fill in the pages from here
On one of those casual days
When I'm waiting for many miracles
I'll try singing a new melody to myself.

Today, again, the sun shines on me
And I can live on
With just that, I can taste happiness
Thank you for everything I see
I'll live on
Searching for a new song everyday

I have a round bag
And headphones like apples
When I get a little hungry
I have mille-feuille with strawberries
These things let me forget this feeling of loneliness for a little while

Today, again, the sun shines on me
And I can live on
With every hurdle in front of me, one after another
I get stronger when I clear it
I'll live on
Searching for a new me every day

I have kind friends and coffee breaks
Time for relaxing is also important
If you can walk out at your own pace
You'll find an original treasure

The continuation of this story
I meet you and it changes
A spark, a thought, a sketch
Any idea is welcomed
Tell me many things that I don't know

Today, again, the sun shines on me
And I can live on
With just that, I can taste happiness
Thank you for everything I see
I'll live on
Searching for a new song everyday

Thank you, everyone that I meet
I'll live on
Searching for a new world everyday

Para pa pa pa pa pa
Para pa pa pa pa pa
Tara ra
Para pa pa pa pa

Para pa pa pa pa pa
Para pa pa pa pa pa
Tara ra
Para pa pa pa pa

This song is just for feel good purposes.. it has a nice rhythm to it. It reminds me of what I can't do, and it says what I want to do, but most of all, it gives me a little hope ^^. Not that I understand the original lyrics  - _"I'll live on"_

*Sway Your Head - We Shot The Moon*






Sway your head
Move your feet
Wake yourself from the sleep
If there's a day, there's a way
You can get yourself there
Golden smile, you got style
That they can't take away

Scream and shout, get it out
Before it swallows you
No surprise in these times
How it really gets through
All the walks and the thoughts
But can you break through?

You're alive
So alive
Now c'mon

You gotta pull yourself back together
Give it one more shot
It's now or never
With the new day falling for you
You gotta believe
(Woah)

Build a plan, yes you can
You've got nothing to lose
Look around, up and down
What are you gonna choose?
Can you see the sunrise
That came up for you?

You're alive
So alive
Now c'mon

You gotta pull yourself back together
Give it one more shot
It's now or never
With the new day calling for you
You gotta believe
(Woah)

You gotta throw yourself, back in the water
Take in one deep breath
You're getting closer
After all you've talked and seen
You gotta believe
(Woah)

I think it's coming back
I think it's coming back
I think it's coming back to me
(X2)

Now I, I feel I'm getting better
Now I, my world is getting better

You gotta pull yourself back together
Give it one more shot
It's now or never
With the new day falling for you
You gotta believe
(Woah)

You gotta throw yourself, back in the water
Take in one deep breath
You're getting closer
After all you've talked and seen
You gotta believe
(Woah)

This song is the ultimate mood lifter. It makes me feel that: No, it's not over. I can do it. A great song.


----------



## pudderkiz

In constant sorrow through these days
I am a man of constant sorrow
I've seen trouble all my days
I bid farewell to old Kentucky
The place where I was born & raised
(The place where he was born & raised)
Instrumental
For six long years I've been in trouble
No pleasure here on earth I found
For in this world I'm bound to ramble
I have no friends to help me now
(He has no friends to help him now)
Instrumental
[
It's fare you well, my own true lover
I never expect to see you again
]
For I'm bound to ride that northern railroad
[ From: http://www.elyrics.net ]
Perhaps I'll die upon this train
(Perhaps you'll die upon this train)
Instrumental
[
You can bury me in some deep valley
For many years where I may lay
Then you may learn to love another
While I am sleeping in my grave
(Why he is sleeping in his grave)
Instrumental
]
Maybe your friends think I'm just a stranger
My face you'll never see no more
But there is one promise that is given
I'll meet you on God's golden shore
(He'll meet you on God's golden shore)


----------



## Estillum




----------



## anyoldkindofday

Yay for reviving threads!

Been wanting to share this song for a while, was actually surprised not to already find this on here.

Blues Traveler - Mount Normal

I propose to climb Mount Normal
My expedition needs supply
And fortune smiles upon the fool
Who gives at least a try
And in the quest to take Mount Normal
I've no Sherpa for a guide
It's the kind of trek that feels its way
As I sacrifice my pride
And deign to dare to risk rejection
From what I don't know how to fake
So much that I would give to this
And I don't know what to take

And I am scaling up Mount Normal
And I get higher every day
And I dream to be somebody else
And every night I pray
That I will stand atop Mount Normal
Proudly survey the land and sea
And have happy endings if I grasp
And cling to normalcy

Well I am halfway up Mount Normal
From here at least it looks that way
Because I notice in the newer eyes
A fear I lack today
And it occurred to me this summit
Is something everybody seeks
We're so aware of the precipice
While we dream about the peaks

And I am scaling up Mount Normal
And I get higher every day
And I dream to be somebody else
And every night I pray
That I will stand atop Mount Normal
Proudly survey the land and sea
And have happy endings if I grasp
And cling to normalcy

And I'll chip at the icy obstacles
Until this mountain is secure
Then I will realize and find my way
At least I'm reasonably sure
When I am high atop Mount Normal
I'll finally forgive the past
And feel at once that I belonged
To normalcy at last

And I am high atop Mount Normal
And I get higher every day
And I dream to be somebody else
And every night I pray
That I will stand atop Mount Normal
Proudly survey the land and sea
And have happy endings if I grasp
And cling to normalcy

And we are scaling up Mount Normal
And we get higher every day
And we dream to be somebody else
And every night we pray
Someday we'll stand atop Mount Normal
Proudly survey the land and sea
And have happy endings if we grasp
And cling to normalcy


----------



## berlingot

thanks for bumping this thread. i've been looking for songs that remind me of anxiety.






I lay down every night 
And I can't get no rest
'Cause it starts spinning in my brain
And then it's pounding in my chest
What if I've wasted all my youth?
What if I've wasted growing up?
What if I wasted my whole life?
Oh man, I feel like throwing up

It's an anxiety attack
An anxiety attack
I've got a bad case of the horrors
And at night it comes back

'Cause first I look back at my week
And then I look back at my year
And then I'm terrified to speak
And then I'm paralyzed with fear
And I'm tossing and I'm turning
And I'm going 'round the bend
And all I see are all my failings
Downward spirals without end
And I see horror in the future
And I see horror in the past
And it's 4am and 5am, 6am at last

'Cause what if I never feel grown up
And die in a car accident?
And what if I go crazy
And what if this time it's permanent?
And what if I go broke
And have to move back with my parents?
And then what if I get cancer
And I ain't got no insurance?

All my days are moving faster
And it's making me feel dizzy
How come I get nothing done
But always feel so busy?
And I used to feel so smart
You know, I used to feel so strong
But this just can't be how to live
I must be doing something wrong
Because everything I might do
Feels like something else I can't
And then another day is gone
And I just don't know where it went

I try not to hang out too much
Try not to watch too much television
But still everything I do
Just seems to be the wrong decision
And I lay down every night
But still I can't get no rest
'Cause it starts spinning in my brain
And then it's pounding in my chest

It's an anxiety attack
An anxiety attack
I've got a bad case of the horrors
And at night it comes back


----------



## xMissChloex

Black Eyed Peas- Anxiety.



I feel like I wanna smack somebody
Turn around and b!tch slap somebody
But I ain't goin' out bro (no, no, no)
I ain't givin' into it (no, no, no)
Anxieties bash my mind in
Terrorizing my soul like Bin Laden
But I ain't fallin' down bro (no, no, no)
I won't lose control bro (no, no, no)
Shackle and chained
My soul feels stained
I can't explain got an ich on my brain
Lately my whole aim is to maintain
And regain control of my mainframe
My bloods boiling its beatin' out propaine
My train of thoughts more like a runaway train
I'm in a fast car drivin' in a fast lane
In the rain and I'm might just hydroplaine

I don't fear none of my enemies
And I don't fear bullets from Uzi's
I've been dealing with something thats worse than these
That'll make you fall to your knees and thats the
The anxiety the sane and the insane rivalry
Paranoias brought me to my knees
Lord please please please
Take away my anxiety
The sane and the insane rivalry
Paranoias brought me to my knees
Lord please please please
Take away my anxiety

My head keeps running away my brother
The only thing making me stay my brother
But I won't give into it bro (no, no, no)
Gotta get myself back now
God, I can't let my mind be 
Tell my enemy is my own
Gots to find my inner wealth
Gots to hold up my thoughts
I can't get caught (no, no, no)
I can't give into it now (no, no, no)
Emotions are trapped set on lock
Got my brain stuck goin through the motions
Only I know what's up
I'm filled up with pain
Tryin' to gain my sanity
Everywhere I turn its a dead end infront of me
With nowhere to go gotta shake this anxiety
Got me feelin' strange paranoia took over me
And its weighin' me down
And I can't run any longer, yo
Knees to the ground

I don't fear none of my enemies
And I don't fear bullets from Uzi's
I've been dealing with something thats worse than these
That'll make you fall to your knees and thats the
The anxiety the sane and the insane rivalry
Paranoias brought me to my knees
Lord please please please
Take away my anxiety
The sane and the insane rivalry
Paranoias brought me to my knees
Lord please please please
Take away my anxiety


----------



## Estillum

"Domestic Silence" SCROOBIUS PIP

Let me introduce a recluse with his neck in a noose that went loose and he slipped out
He didn't have a clue what to do with his new lease of life it was a lease he never took out
Ya see
He'd never really had a grip on life
Never had a family, no kids, no wife
No real friends, no social life
His life was a concise silent night

At the factory, in fact he kept himself to himself
His existence was distanced from everyone else
He didn't interact with the pack, never had done
He didn't feel the need to impede on their sanctum

And they didn't impede on his
If they ever needed anything they'd leave a list
After a while in that place he didn't seem to exist
And that didn't seem strange, it just is what it is

Sometimes he'd find a whole week had passed
Since he last took a gasp and words were cast
On his days off he'd wonder if he'd gone deaf
As he drifted in silence, no noise no mess

He used to have the radio playing in his hall
But that stopped when the broadcast stopped being so broad
He didn't like TV so he got rid of it
He liked to read books and sit for the hell of it

So that was his life, didn't seem that bad
But he still chose to take his own life in his hands
Still chose to kick that chair from his feet
Ctrl Alt Delete, Restart Repeat

Ctrl Alt Delete, Restart Repeat
Ctrl Alt Delete, Restart Repeat
Ctrl Alt Delete, Restart Repeat
Restart Repeat, Restart Repeat


Silence can be golden but gold can sometimes suffocate
Like that girl in that James Bond film, too late to respirate
Tragedy can be plain to see with lights and sirens
But sometimes it ain't quite so clear, Domestic Silence.

Unspoken, so much goes unspoken
Till you're choking on a fragile glass heart smashed open
With this near miss his eyes would either open
Or sink deeper down into a silence never broken

Forsaken isolation and silence all around you
It'll drag you to the deeper water and it WILL drown you
He returned to work the very next day
Lucks intervention got no mention, nothing new to say
But then out of nowhere everything changed
When a voice said "Hi there, how are you today? "
Six simple words, seven simple syllables
It doesn't always take grand gestures or miracles

When in hell a hiding place can seem grace and free from pain
But umbrellas keep sunshine out as well as rain
He discarded all the fears that his silence had been masking
And said "yeah I'm good. Thanks for asking.."


----------



## randomperson




----------



## ShoeGal

Someone Else--Henry Wolfe

I called a psychic on the phone today 
It's something I rarely do 
But for reasons that I can't explain 
I feel I am splitting in two 
I don't know who I have been 
I'm a stranger in my skin 
I used to be somebody 
Used to be somebody 
Now I am someone else 

I took a look at my reflection 
I didn't recognize myself 
Person in the mirror was a shell 
Hollow on the inside; as empty as a bell 
And I can hear it ringing out for miles around 
Friends say I need help 
But I know I'm not crazy 
I am only someone else 
I feel someone else 
I am someone else 

Used to be somebody 
Used to be somebody 
Now I am someone else 

Used to be somebody 
Used to be somebody 
Now I am someone else


----------



## Katherine93

Marina & The Diamonds "Numb"

One track mind, like a goldfish,
Stuck inside my pantry dish.
I can't breathe, and I can't smile,
This better be worth my while.

I feel numb most of the time,
The more I get the higher,
I'll climb, and I will wonder why,
I got dark only,
To shine.
Looking for the golden light,
Oh, it's a reasonable sacrifice.
Burn, burn, burn bright.

Far gone families, far gone friends,
That's how it started, and how it ends,
I can't open up and cry, 'cause i've been saddened all my life.

I feel numb most of the time,
The more I get the higher,
I'll climb, and I will wonder why,
I get dark only,
To shine.
Looking for the golden light,
Oh, it's a reasonable sacrifice.

Burn, burn, burn bright.
Burn, burn, burn bright.

Ooh, I get dark,
Ohh, and I'm in hell,
I need a friend,
Ooh, but I can't yell,
Yeah, i'm no good,
No good to anyone,
'Cause all I care about,
Is being number one.

Shine,
Looking for the golden light,
Oh, it's a reasonable sacrifice.

Shine,
Looking for the golden light,
Oh, it's a reasonable sacrifice.
Sacrifice.

I feel numb most of the time,
The more I get the higher,
I'll climb, and I will wonder why,
I get dark only,
To shine.
And I'll light up the sky,
Stars that burn the brightest,
Fall so fast and pass you by,
Puff like empty lighters,

I feel numb most of the time,
The more I get the higher,
I'll climb, and I will wonder why,
I got dark only,
To shine.
And I'll light up the sky,
Stars that burn the brightest,
Fall so fast and pass you by,
Spark like empty lighters.


----------



## TenEyck

anxiety by krizz kaliko
almostany prozak song 
im diffrent by potluck


----------



## The Misery Chick

_Ask_ by *The Smiths*






Shyness is nice and
Shyness can stop you
From doing all the things in life
You'd like to

Shyness is nice and
Shyness can stop you
From doing all the things in life
You'd like to

So, if there's something you'd like to try
If there's something you'd like to try
Ask me I wont say no, how could I?

Coyness is nice, and
Coyness can stop you
From saying all the things in
Life you'd like to

So, if there's something you'd like to try
If there's something you'd like to try
Ask me I wont say no, how could I?

Spending warm Summer days indoors
Writing frightening verse
To a buck toothed girl in Luxembourg

Ask me, ask me, ask me
Ask me, ask me, ask me

Because if it's not Love
Then it's the bomb, the bomb, the bomb,
the bomb, the bomb, the bomb, the bomb
That will bring us together

Nature is a language - can't you read ?
Nature is a language - can't you read ?

So, ask me, ask me, ask me,
Ask me, ask me, ask me

Because if it's not Love
Then it's the bomb, the bomb, the bomb,
the bomb, the bomb, the bomb, the bomb
That will bring us together

If it's not Love
Then it's the bomb
Then it's the bomb
That will bring us together

So, ask me, ask me, ask me,
Ask me, ask me, ask me
Oh, la...


----------



## LivingZombie

*"Bright Eyes - Hit The Switch"*

I'm staring out into that vacuum again
From the back porch of my mind
The only thing that's alive, I'm all there is
And I start attacking my vodka
Stab the ice with my straw
My eyes have turned red as stoplights
You seem ready to walk
You know I'll call you eventually
When I wanna talk, 'til then you're invisible

Cause there's this switch that gets hit
And it all stops making sense
And in the middle of drinks
Maybe the fifth or the sixth
I'm completely alone at a table of friends
I feel nothing for them
I feel nothing, nothing.

Well I need a break from the city again
I think I'll ship myself back west
I've got a friend there she says, 
"hey anytime"
Unless that offers expired
I have been less than frequent
She's under no obligation
To indulge every whim
And I'm so ungrateful, I take
She gives and forgives and I keep forgetting it

And each morning she wakes
With a dream to describe
Something lovely that bloomed
In her beautiful mind
I say, "I'll trade you one
For two nightmares of mine,
I have somewhere I die,
I have somewhere we all die"

I'm thinking of quitting drinking again
I know I've said that a couple of times
And I'm always changing my mind
Well I guess I am
But there's this burn in my stomach
And there's this pain in my side
And when I kneel at the toilet
And the morning's clean light
Pours in through the window
Sometimes I pray I don't die
I'm a goddamn hypocrite

But then night rolls around and it all starts making sense
There is no right way or wrong way, you just have to live
And so I do what I do, and at least I exist
What could mean more than this?
What would mean more, mean more?


----------



## Daniel776

First time I've ever posted, here goes.

Can You Feel My Heart? - Bring Me The Horizon

"I'm scared to get close and I hate being alone.
I long for that feeling to not feel at all.
The higher I get, the lower I'll sink.
I can't drown my demons, they know how to swim."

Chelsea Smile - Bring Me The Horizon

"We all carry these things inside that no one else can see.
They hold us down like anchors. They drown us out at sea.
I look up to the sky, there may be nothing there to see.
But if I don't believe in him, why would he believe in me?"

Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day

"My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then I walk alone"


----------



## TheWildeOne

The verses from "These Walls" do it for me, but the chorus works too.

"This is so hard for me;
To find the words to say...
My thoughts are standing still.

Captive inside of me;
All emotions start to hide...
And nothing's getting through.

Watch me, fading
I'm losing all my instincts;
Falling into darkness...

Tear down these walls for me!
Stop me from going under!
You are the only one who knows 
I'm holding back!

It's not too late for me
To keep from sinking further;
I'm trying to find my way out -
Tear down these walls for me, now...

So much uncertainty...
I don't like this feeling.
I'm sinking like a stone...

Each time I try to speak,
There's a voice I'm hearing.
And it changes everything...

Watch me
Crawl from the wreckage
Of my silence;
Conversation, failing...

[chorus goes here]

Every time you choose to turn away,
Is it worth the price you pay?
Is there someone who will wait for you
One more time...?
One more time...?

Tear down these walls for me!
It's not too late for me!"


----------



## Xrylyx

Creep by Radiohead.

When you were here before,
Couldn't look you in the eye,
You're just like an angel,
Your skin makes me cry,
You float like a feather,
In a beautiful world,
I wish I was special,
ou're so very special.

[Chorus:]
But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo,
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here.

I don't care if it hurts,
I want to have control,
I want a perfect body,

I want a perfect soul,
I want you to notice,
When I'm not around,
You're so very special,
I wish I was special.

[Chorus:]
But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo,
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here.

Oh, oh

She's running out again,
She's running out...
She run run run run...
Run...

Whatever makes you happy,
Whatever you want,
You're so very special,
I wish I was special...
But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo,
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here,
I don't belong here.

i feel like crying whenever i hear this song, its amazing.


----------



## MegaNix

*BRING ME THE HORIZON 
*

*"Can You Feel My Heart"*

Can you hear the silence?
Can you see the dark?
Can you fix the broken?
Can you feel... can you feel my heart?

Can you help the hopeless?
Well, I'm begging on my knees,
Can you save my ******* soul?
Will you wait for me?

I'm sorry brothers,
So sorry lover,
Forgive me father,
I love you mother.

Can you hear the silence?
Can you see the dark?
Can you fix the broken?

Can you feel my heart? _[3x]_

_[3x]_
I'm scared to get close and I hate being alone.
I long for that feeling to not feel at all.
The higher I get, the lower I'll sink.
I can't drown my demons, they know how to swim.

Can you feel my heart?

Can you hear the silence?
Can you see the dark?
Can you fix the broken?
Can you feel... can you feel my heart?


----------



## MegaNix

*BRING ME THE HORIZON 
*

*"Drown"*

What doesn't kill you makes you wish you were dead.
Got a hole in my soul, growing deeper and deeper.
And I can't take one more moment of this silence.
The loneliness is haunting me.
And the weight of the world's getting harder to hold up.

It comes in waves, I close my eyes.
Hold my breath and let it bury me.
I'm not okay, and it's not alright.
Won't you drag the lake and bring me home again?

Who will fix me now? Dive in when I'm down?
Save me from myself, don't let me drown.
Who will make me fight? Drag me out alive?
Save me from myself, don't let me drown.

What doesn't destroy you, leaves you broken instead.
Got a hole in my soul growing deeper and deeper.
And I can't take one more moment of this silence.
The loneliness is haunting me.
And the weight of the world's getting harder to hold up.

It comes in waves, I close my eyes.
Hold my breath and let it bury me.
I'm not okay, and it's not alright
Won't you drag the lake and bring me home again?

Who will fix me now? Dive in when I'm down?
Save me from myself, don't let me drown.
Who will make me fight? Drag me out alive?
Save me from myself, don't let me drown.

'Cause you know that I can't do this on my own.
(Woah oh oh oh)
'Cause you know that I can't do this on my own.
(Woah oh oh oh)
'Cause you know that I can't do this on my own.
(Woah oh oh oh)
('Cause you know that I can't do this on my own.)

Who will fix me now?
Who will fix me now?
Who will fix me now? Dive in when I'm down?
Save me from myself, don't let me drown.


----------



## MattyT97

Anxiety by Stilrize

Lying here awake in bed
all these thoughts inside my head
missing how it used to be
everything was clear to me

Now my faith is swept aside, 
distancing a better life
Can somebody tell my why
this gets worse as time goes by?

And I want to be somebody else for a while
to maybe get a little relief
there's no escape from this relentless hell
feels like it's got a grip on me

I can feel it coming soon
scared to even leave this room
Pressure of my blood's just rised
Got no help, I'm hypnotised

Now I'm panicking inside
Heart feels like it's paralyzed
Cried so much my eyes are dry
Sick of all the fear I'm screaming

And I want to be somebody else for a while
to maybe get a little relief
there's no escape from this relentless hell
feels like it's got a grip on me

Cuz no one knows just what it's like
to live through such anxiety
Got to take a drug for all the pain
just to get away from reality

I'm so sick of it all
I just don't want to die 
without knowing why
something's got a grip on me
Oh why something's got a grip on me

An uneasy mind
Why can't just I live a normal life
with no fear, no burdens 
that just bottle up inside?

It's like nothing ever seems to just give in
I'm here, still with the pain and still I'm asking why

Cuz no one knows just what it's like
to live through such anxiety
Got to take a drug for all the pain
just to get away from reality

I'm so sick of it all
I just don't want to die 
without knowing why
something's got a grip on me
Oh why something's got a grip on me

I want to be somebody else


----------



## twitchy666

song ain't in my vocab at all! 

birds tweeting in trees outside. anything generated by human mouthparts 

is NULL, empty... redundant... there is nothing
when lips flap... silence
due to my experience from pushchair, school...

dogs bark without words. they can't understand human words, nor can I

music must be instrumental only. all my youth realising all my radio listening.. buying some... how deeply hollow human vocal output = ø

construction site √

no hymns


----------



## tea111red

pink floyd - keep talking


----------

